#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кармапа это одна "душа" или больше?

## Akimi

После прочтения Золотой Гирлянды Кагью возникло ощущение что перерожденцы не были одной и той же "душой" (к сожалению я не знаю как это назвать иначе, по-буддийски)

В практике Лама Оле так же говорит о том что медитация на 16 Кармапу и 8 Кармапу имеют разную энергетику.

Потом я заметила слишком различный стиль техник которые они исполняли во время жизни и совершенно различный "образ жизни" (если это можно так назвать)

Кроме того в тексте часто написано примерно так, что "следующий Кармапа родиться...*там-то там-то*" Часто там нет упоминания о том что "_Я_ рожусь *в таком-то месте*.."

Впечатление сложилось такое, будто в Кармапах всеже воплощались различные "сущности\души" с некоторым промежутком. К примеру, по моим ощущениям их было около 7. Но абсолютно точно это не был один и тот же Кармапа. Насчет его "помощника" Красношапочника не уверена.

ИМХО <--прошу сразу обратить на это внимание.

----------


## Socalledi

Это анааатман  :EEK!:

----------


## Akimi

> Это анааатман


Это что за хрень такая?  :Cool:

----------


## Socalledi

Здесь шутить не выйдет - не поймут и правильно сделают. А серьёзно - это не форумная тема. Надо понять анатман.

----------


## Akimi

> Здесь шутить не выйдет - не поймут и правильно сделают. А серьёзно - это не форумная тема. Надо понять анатман.


Я знаю что не форумная.. 
Модер-ы всегда могут удалить.

п.с. И я не шучу конечно.

п.п.с но вдруг у кого-то тоже возникло это впечатление.

----------


## matoos

> После прочтения Золотой Гирлянды Кагью возникло ощущение что перерожденцы не были одной и той же "душой" (к сожалению я не знаю как это назвать иначе, по-буддийски)


5 том Ламрим Чже Ринпоче(Лама Цонкапа) - читать :Smilie: 
лучше  все 5 томов

----------


## Akimi

> 5 том Ламрим Чже Ринпоче(Лама Цонкапа) - читать
> лучше  все 5 томов


это на какую тему читать? вы уже прочли?

----------


## Socalledi

Концепт Атмана в Древней Индии

АТМАН (atman – САМ, сам себя, собою) – одно из базовых понятий религиозной доктрины религии Древней Индии брахманизма (позднее индуизма). Это истинное Я, абсолютный СУБЪЕКТ, не могущий быть объектом (как индивидуальное Я, так и абсолютное, универсальное Я).

Самопознание, или познание атмана, согласно брахманизму, приводит к освобождению от сансары (мокша, нирвана, мукти).

Понятие Атмана становится центральным в Упанишадах, где атман рассматривается как

1) Абсолютный субъект всех психических состояний, остающийся их неизменным свидетелем ( «не то, что видит глаз, а то, что видит глазом»); отличный от тела, от эмоций, чувств, мышления и т.д. (ведь «Я чувствую», «МОИ чувства, тело» и т.д.)

2) Единое для все существ вечное Я, тождественное абсолютной первосубстанции – Брахману как высшей реальности (в «великих речениях» Упанишад: «Я есмь Брахман»).

3) Высшее божественное Я отождествляемое с личным Богом — Творцом (Ишвара), являющимся как параматман (высший атман) источником и создателем как мира, так и индивидуальных атманов, отличных от него.

----------


## Akimi

> Концепт Атмана в Древней Индии
> 
> АТМАН (atman – САМ, сам себя, собою) – одно из базовых понятий религиозной доктрины религии Древней Индии брахманизма (позднее индуизма). Это истинное Я, абсолютный СУБЪЕКТ, не могущий быть объектом (как индивидуальное Я, так и абсолютное, универсальное Я).
> 
> Самопознание, или познание атмана, согласно брахманизму, приводит к освобождению от сансары (мокша, нирвана, мукти).
> 
> Понятие Атмана становится центральным в Упанишадах, где атман рассматривается как
> 
> 1) Абсолютный субъект всех психических состояний, остающийся их неизменным свидетелем ( «не то, что видит глаз, а то, что видит глазом»); отличный от тела, от эмоций, чувств, мышления и т.д. (ведь «Я чувствую», «МОИ чувства, тело» и т.д.)
> ...


Спасибо. В таком случае имхо это подтверждает что не было одной перевоплощающейся души\сущности в лице Кармапы но и вы с успехом допустили что это могли быть части Атмана (которые, все еще не очень понятно как проходили полную реализацию — в одной жизни или в разных воплощениях). И все ли части Атмана ее достигли.

----------


## Socalledi

> В таком случае имхо это подтверждает что не было одной перевоплощающейся души\сущности в лице Кармапы но и вы с успехом допустили что это могли быть части Атмана (которые, все еще не очень понятно как проходили полную реализацию — в одной жизни или в разных воплощениях). И все ли части Атмана ее достигли.


Поспешные выводы. Сначала разберитесь с анатманом. Это не быстро.

Потом с трикаей. Это тоже требует времени и усилий, если по-нормальному.

Потом дойдёт дело и до тулку. 

А пока Ваши выводы ну совсем-совсем никуда...

----------


## Akimi

> Поспешные выводы. Сначала разберитесь с анатманом. Это не быстро.
> 
> Потом с трикаей. Это тоже требует времени и усилий, если по-нормальному.
> 
> Потом дойдёт дело и до тулку. 
> 
> А пока Ваши выводы ну совсем-совсем никуда...


А почему вы решили что вы можете мои выводы интерпретировать?  :Smilie: ))
Я об этом не просила.  :Smilie: 
К тому же вы, видимо, давно в буддизме, я, к сожалению, не понимаю половины терминов которые вы употребляете.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## matoos

> это на какую тему читать? вы уже прочли?


там ответ на ваш вопрос

вобщем(если оч упрощено) поток созн. один а "душа" другая

----------


## Akimi

> там ответ на ваш вопрос
> 
> вобщем(если оч упрощено) поток созн. один а "душа" другая


Спасибо что вы в теме )

----------


## matoos

> Спасибо что вы в теме )


велком :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Собственно, не актуальный вопрос.

Почему? http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm

----------


## Per Se

> После прочтения Золотой Гирлянды Кагью возникло ощущение что перерожденцы не были одной и той же "душой" (к сожалению я не знаю как это назвать иначе, по-буддийски) В практике Лама Оле так же говорит о том что медитация на 16 Кармапу и 8 Кармапу имеют разную энергетику. Потом я заметила слишком различный стиль техник которые они исполняли во время жизни и совершенно различный "образ жизни" (если это можно так назвать) Кроме того в тексте часто написано примерно так, что "следующий Кармапа родиться...*там-то там-то*" Часто там нет упоминания о том что "_Я_ рожусь *в таком-то месте*.." Впечатление сложилось такое, будто в Кармапах всеже воплощались различные "сущности\души" с некоторым промежутком. К примеру, по моим ощущениям их было около 7. Но абсолютно точно это не был один и тот же Кармапа. Насчет его "помощника" Красношапочника не уверена. ИМХО <--прошу сразу обратить на это внимание.


Есть шикарная книжка "Тибетская книга мёртвых". Эванс-Вентц. А если вкратце, то мы же умираем и рождаемся ежемгновенно. Мы всё время меняемся. А уж после смерти тем более. Как же можно говорить "я"?

----------


## Alex

> Есть шикарная книжка "Тибетская книга мёртвых". Эванс-Вентц.


Шикарная по своей безграмотности (я имею в виду именно перевод Эванса-Вентца). Гораздо больше говорит о фантазиях самого ЭВ.

----------


## Per Se

> Шикарная по своей безграмотности (я имею в виду именно перевод Эванса-Вентца). Гораздо больше говорит о фантазиях самого ЭВ.


Фантазии ЭВ тоже имеют право на жизнь. Если человек сделал такие глубокие аналитические выводы из прочитанного, то уж из этой книги тем более.
Может посоветуете другое издание? Только не 5 томов.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex

Право на жизнь имеет вообще всё. Но это не значит, что нужно неразборчиво относиться к этому "всему".

Порекомендовать - могу. Получить тантрическое посвящение с соответствующими наставлениями по практике и начать регулярно делать садхану, чтобы понять, о чем вообще идет речь в тексте. Из изданий - вот это, например.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Фантазии ЭВ тоже имеют право на жизнь. Если человек сделал такие глубокие аналитические выводы из прочитанного, то уж из этой книги тем более.
> Может посоветуете другое издание? Только не 5 томов.



Лобсанг Рампа хорош.  Но там вроде тоже много томов. Хотя читается легко...  :Smilie:

----------


## Socalledi

> Лобсанг Рампа хорош. Но там вроде тоже много томов. Хотя читается легко...


Чего хорошего в плохой беллетристике?  :Confused:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Лобсанг Рампа хорош.  Но там вроде тоже много томов. Хотя читается легко...


Рекомендую "Хроники Амбера" Желязны. И читаются хорошо, и по теме -  столько же...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Baharev

> Фантазии ЭВ тоже имеют право на жизнь. Если человек сделал такие глубокие аналитические выводы из прочитанного, то уж из этой книги тем более.
> Может посоветуете другое издание? Только не 5 томов.


Может быть Роберт Турман. В любом случае большинство авторов преподносят своё личное мнение, поэтому вполне разумным мне кажется прочитать несколько вариантов

----------


## Fritz

Одной и тойже души не бывает. Разумеется, перерожденцы - разные люди (и души в составе людей).

----------


## Per Se

> Право на жизнь имеет вообще всё. Но это не значит, что нужно неразборчиво относиться к этому "всему".


Видимо я выразился так что вы меня неправильно поняли. Просто... даже если ко мне на улице подойдёт вонючий бомж и начнёт говорить что-то умное (в смысле "от ума") я буду его слушать и удивляться. Если "не счищать" щелуху, очень многое станет не съедобным. А в орехах — шикарные ядрышки.
Есть такое произведение "флаги на ветру". Даже аудиокнигу по нему сделали. Продук никуда не годный по логике, стилистике, фразеологии, терминологии, драмматургии и т.п. и т.д. НО. Разве не чудесно, что человеку пришла в голову такая мысль? Разве не чудесно, что эта мысль оказалась близка столь многим, что книгу озвучили? Разве это не шикарно?
Да, не всякому позволено писать "официальные" тханки. Но ведь каждый в медитации видит древо прибежища по-своему. По-моему то, что он видит и думает об этом — шикарно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шикарная визуализация... Шикарное воззрение... Шикарный буддизм...  :Confused:  Кр-р-расота!

----------


## Per Se

а ещё говорят что буддизм очень толерантное учение, которому чужда позиция "наша религия — самая лучшая"

----------


## Socalledi

Я понимаю, на Вас надавили. Но иначе с этой позицией нельзя. Поп-культура - это смерть настоящей культуры. Если Вам нужен буддизм, сначала надо отказаться от плохой литературы.

----------


## Per Se

> Я понимаю, на Вас надавили.


Да в общем-то нет. не такие эмоции. 
Однако я не встречал возражений типа "ошибка потому что 1 .... следовательно 2.... таким образом 3 .... ". 
При том что рассуждения ведутся о таких вещах которые на нашем уровне убедительно доказать просто невозможно. Когда я говорю убедительно, то это не так как на диспуте. Примеры побед "за любую команду" изящно демонстрировал Марпа и другие. Я говорю о ситуациях типа "мы с вами в оказываемся в чистой стране Будды Амитабхи и вы мне говорите — вот видете, уважаемый, оттенок света тут ближе к вишнёвому, а не малиновому, как вы утверждали. на что я отвечаю — да, безусловно, брат, я ошибался." и мы счастливо излучаемся обратно на землю продолжать нести Учение.

----------


## Калдэн

> Одной и тойже души не бывает. Разумеется, перерожденцы - разные люди (и души в составе людей).


Это в какой буддийской традиции  учат  про "душу" ?
Дабы не возникало  у людей путаницы , давайте выражаться общепринятыми  буддийскими терминами: читта , алайя или алайя-виджняна , например .  А то так и до "воскрешения из мертвых" дойдём .

----------


## Fritz

Душа - это 5 скандх. В любой традиции учат. Другое дело воззрение на душу. "Душа"  - неплохое русское слово, понятное и европейцам и неевропейцам. Общепринятый буддийский смысл в него вполне вложим. Буддийских терминов же несуществует.

----------


## Калдэн

Совокупность личности . Только причём тут  какая-то "душа" ?

----------


## matoos

> Фантазии ЭВ тоже имеют право на жизнь. Если человек сделал такие глубокие аналитические выводы из прочитанного, то уж из этой книги тем более.
> Может посоветуете другое издание? Только не 5 томов.


да да читайте Рампу, правда он не строитель а водопроводчик......

----------


## PampKin Head

Энциклопедия «Религия»

*ДУША* — в религии (см.) под Д. понимается *данная Богом (см.) бессмертная, духовная, бестелесная и независимая от тела сущность (природа) человека*. Д. — "двойник" человека, *активное начало, которое, находясь в теле, определяет индивидуальные способности и личность человека*, оживляет ("одушевляет") его, а покидая — приносит смерть, сама же переселяется в потусторонний мир для вечной жизни или в другие существа — например, в брахманизме (см.), буддизме (см.). В Библии (см.) Д. понимается как частица Духа Божьего, данного всем живым существам. При этом человеку дана как "животная Д." (нефеш — букв. с иврита — "дышащее начало"), так и "разумная Д." (нешама — букв. "дыхание"), бессмертное начало, дарованное Богом (см.) только человеку.

P.S. Зачем такой изысканный термин наполнять новыми смыслами, ему не свойственными?

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Fritz

Пампкин, Вы даёте одно из многих определений души, причём, авраамического происхождения, и из энциклопедии. Я же не авраамист и определяю душу как психику, по-современному, и не в авраамическом ключе. Психика (греч. - "душевность") анализировалась  как греками так и современными психологами. Кому как удобнее, - кому груды, кому душа. Мне, русскому, душа удобнее, ничего не могу с этим поделать.

----------


## Fritz

> Совокупность личности . Только причём тут  какая-то "душа" ?


В том-то всё и дело, что образование разбиения потока бытия на скандхи - источник страдания в виде образования "я" и "моё" в связи этими грудами или душой. Очень даже буддийский термин. ))

Не нравится душа - не говорите, а вот моим друзьям очень нравится.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Не нравится душа - не говорите, а вот моим друзьям очень нравится.


Тогда, очевидно, нужно сразу предупреждать, какой смысл вы вкладываете в слово "душа", все-таки ваше толкование отнюдь не общепринятое. "О терминах не спорят - о них договариваются" (с)




> В любой традиции учат.


Обычно все-таки учителя разделяют концепции души и пяти скандх, чтобы не подменять понятия.

Вообще тема тихий ужас  :Smilie:  Эванс-Вентц, Рампа, душа в буддизме.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, Вы даёте одно из многих определений души, причём, авраамического происхождения, и из энциклопедии. Я же не авраамист и определяю душу как психику, по-современному, и не в авраамическом ключе. Психика (греч. - "душевность") анализировалась  как греками так и современными психологами. Кому как удобнее, - кому груды, кому душа. Мне, русскому, душа удобнее, ничего не могу с этим поделать.


Давайте тогда папу называть мамой, Иисуса - Ахуромаздой, Москву - Парижем. Мне, нерусскому, такое будет прикольно.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Мне, русскому, душа удобнее, ничего не могу с этим поделать.


Волку тоже зайчиков кушать удобней, чем картошку с морковкой... и он ничего с этим поделать не может. Только у нас способность есть следовать Учению и все свои "удобнее" послать лесом, а вот волку это к сожалению не дано.

----------


## Fritz

> Обычно все-таки учителя разделяют концепции души и пяти скандх, чтобы не подменять понятия.


Концепций души на нашей планете много. Одна из них буддийская - 5 скандх. Ваши учителя какую концепцию души разделяют с 5 скандхами? 




> Давайте тогда папу называть мамой, Иисуса - Ахуромаздой, Москву - Парижем. Мне, нерусскому, такое будет прикольно.


Не знаю кто такой Ахуромазда, но папа и мама - родители, родительскость которых трактуется по-разному, тоже самое с городами Москвой и Парижем. Фэн Парижа может и заявить, что Москва и не город вовсе, т.к. Париж - вот это город (с гордостью).


зы Не знаю как там у иудеев с мусульманами, но у христиан никаких определений внятных душе нет, кроме общепринятой - психика, они не объясняют что это такое. Индуизм - тоже дхарма, а для индуистов - Дхарма.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Концепций души на нашей планете много. Одна из них буддийская - 5 скандх. Ваши учителя какую концепцию души разделяют с 5 скандхами?


Скандхи - лишь наименование, ярлык; совокупность скандх - тоже наименование, ярлык. Слова из толкового словаря.






> Не знаю кто такой Ахуромазда, но папа и мама - родители, родительскость которых трактуется по-разному, тоже самое с городами Москвой и Парижем. Фэн Парижа может и заявить, что Москва и не город вовсе, т.к. Париж - вот это город (с гордостью).


Какие папамама? Это же соседи!




> зы Не знаю как там у иудеев с мусульманами, но у христиан никаких определений внятных душе нет, кроме общепринятой - психика, они не объясняют что это такое. Индуизм - тоже дхарма, а для индуистов - Дхарма.


[берет гармонь]
У ко-о-шки - четыре ноги... У меня только две... Поэтому индусы нервно ногти грызут в стороне...

----------


## Fritz

Душа - тоже ярлык из словаря. 
Однако, топикстартер задал вопрос, расставил по-честному кавычки, а ему говорят, что такого ярлыка  нет в природе и словарях. Т.е. у Кармапы не то что 2 души, у него вообще ни одной (по мнению учителей некоторых).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Душа - тоже ярлык из словаря. 
> Однако, топикстартер задал вопрос, расставил по-честному кавычки, а ему говорят, что такого ярлыка  нет в природе и словарях. Т.е. у Кармапы не то что 2 души, у него вообще ни одной (по мнению учителей некоторых).


Для многих -русских- это далеко не слово в словаре...

----------


## Fritz

Ну вот мы над этим и работаем. По их запросам, разумеется. Проблемы русских мало чем отличаются от проблем индийских.

----------


## Вова Л.

Слова нужно употреблять правильно и по их назначению, ибо точность в выбое слов указывает на ясность мыслей. Душа - это душа, 5 скандх - это пять скандх и не надо все кидать в одну кучу.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ваши учителя какую концепцию души разделяют с 5 скандхами?


Мои учителя вообще не используют слово "душа", потому что для них души нет. О "душе" мне от них доводилось слышать только в двух случаях: 1) речь шла о ее отстутствии, 2) переводчик использовал идиому вроде "на душе хорошо".

Никакого своего понятия "душа" у буддизма нет. Концепция души, которая существует в буддизме - индуистская, причем буддизм эту "индуистскую душу" отрицает. Поэтому это и называется "анатмавада" - отсутствие бессмертной души-атмы. В Алмазной Сутре, кстати, сказано:




> Если бодхисаттва имеет представление о я, представление о личности, представление о существе и представление о душе, то он не является бодхисаттвой

----------


## matoos

> Мои учителя вообще не используют слово "душа", потому что для них души нет. О "душе" мне от них доводилось слышать только в двух случаях: 1) речь шла о ее отстутствии, 2) переводчик использовал идиому вроде "на душе хорошо".
> 
> Никакого своего понятия "душа" у буддизма нет. Концепция души, которая существует в буддизме - индуистская, причем буддизм эту "индуистскую душу" отрицает. Поэтому это и называется "анатмавада" - отсутствие бессмертной души-атмы. В Алмазной Сутре, кстати, сказано:


ПРО 5 копеек))...и все  все понимают....

а если бодхисаттва имеет представление об Алмазной Сутре (о смысле которой он представления не имеет) он бодхисаттва????

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> а если бодхисаттва имеет представление об Алмазной Сутре (о смысле которой он представления не имеет) он бодхисаттва????


Ее, как видите, в списке нет  :Smilie:  Перечислены вполне конкретные явления, отсутствие у которых самобытия нужно осознать.

----------


## Fritz

> Мои учителя вообще не используют слово "душа", потому что для них души нет. О "душе" мне от них доводилось слышать только в двух случаях: 1) речь шла о ее отстутствии, 2) переводчик использовал идиому вроде "на душе хорошо".
> 
> Никакого своего понятия "душа" у буддизма нет. Концепция души, которая существует в буддизме - индуистская, причем буддизм эту "индуистскую душу" отрицает. Поэтому это и называется "анатмавада" - отсутствие бессмертной души-атмы. В Алмазной Сутре, кстати, сказано:


Ну так об отсутствии какой "души" говорили Ваши учителя, какая именно душа не существует по их мнению? Повторюсь, концепций "души" несколько на счету у человечества. В авраамических религиях атманавады, кстати говоря, нет, авраамисты, во всяком случае, христиане, ближе, имхо, к мнению типа 5 скандх, но с неправильными представлениями о них и их "спасении", с ошибками. Так что Ваши учителя, скорее всего, отрицали атманистические представления о душе, а не существование души. Душа и представления\воззрения о душе - разные вещи. Учение где представление о душе совпадает с душой - правильное учение.

----------


## PampKin Head

Fritz, откуда такая оригинальная информация о том, что отрицаются лишь концепции на уровне ума?

----------


## Huandi

Атман в Индии часто увязывается с дыханием. Душу в христианстве Бог тоже "вдыхает" в тело - довольно стандартное представление. Тут можно вспомнить саттипатхану - в частности, это и распознавание, что дыхание (и то, что дышит) не является душой (мной, атманом).

----------


## Fritz

С сердцебиением, которым движет праническое дыхание. ))) Дыхание и сердцебиение, вместе со всем прочим, так или иначе входят в скандхи.

Христиане же, на волне христианства, не определяют что такое душа, что ей является и что ей не является, чётко не определяют, нет у них ясного учения о душе. Так что термин "душа" со всех сторон "свободный". 

Учителя же отрицают атман, о котором в литературе буддийской и пишется, не о душе. Тут тоже есть небольшой подвох - нельзя отрицать то, что неопределяется. Будда, говорят, по таким вопросам молчал. Атман неопределяется, а вот душа вполне в опыте обозначается.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ну так об отсутствии какой "души" говорили Ваши учителя, какая именно душа не существует по их мнению? Повторюсь, концепций "души" несколько на счету у человечества. В авраамических религиях атманавады, кстати говоря, нет, авраамисты, во всяком случае, христиане, ближе, имхо, к мнению типа 5 скандх, но с неправильными представлениями о них и их "спасении", с ошибками. Так что Ваши учителя, скорее всего, отрицали атманистические представления о душе, а не существование души. Душа и представления\воззрения о душе - разные вещи. Учение где представление о душе совпадает с душой - правильное учение.


Вы не могли бы привести цитату из выступлений/книг аутентичного учителя (допустим, своего), в которой термин "душа" использовался бы как замена термину "пять скандх" или его синоним? 

В санскрите все просто: пять скандх образуют "пудгала" - эмпирическую личность, которая душой не является и никогда не называется. А "атма" или "джива" - то есть бессмертная душа - в сутрах отрицается - отсюда и анатмавада. Возможно, у вас какие-то другие сведения?

----------


## matoos

> Вы не могли бы привести цитату из выступлений/книг аутентичного учителя (допустим, своего), в которой термин "душа" использовался бы как замена термину "пять скандх" или его синоним? 
> 
> В санскрите все просто: пять скандх образуют "пудгала" - эмпирическую личность, которая душой не является и никогда не называется. А "атма" или "джива" - то есть бессмертная душа - в сутрах отрицается - отсюда и анатмавада. Возможно, у вас какие-то другие сведения?


опирайтесь на смысл :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> опирайтесь на смысл


Баннер на воротах дурдома...

----------


## Калдэн

> опирайтесь на смысл


Смысл в том , что для большинства людей  привычное понятие "душа" - это бессмертная константа  ,  якобы принадлежащая индивидууму и после его смерти , подразумевая  здесь цепляние за  своё "я" с прочими вытекающими выводами .
 Поэтому не улавливаю - причём тут пять скандх ?

----------


## Huandi

Если пять скандх это душа, то может быть и дробное количество души - 4\5 души и т.п. (в арупа-локе, например)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

Т.е. возврата\выхода из арупа-локи нет, это рай?




> Смысл в том , что для большинства людей привычное понятие "душа" - это бессмертная константа , якобы принадлежащая индивидууму и после его смерти , подразумевая здесь цепляние за своё "я" с прочими вытекающими выводами .
> Поэтому не улавливаю - причём тут пять скандх ?


Бессмертная константа только у индуистов, некоторых. Цепляние за своё я и без души может быть, на основании 5 скандх, без 5 скандх никакого цепляния за я быть не может. Вот при чём тут. Если взять тех же христиан, то на волне их ортодоксии у них цепляния за своё я даже меньше, т.к. у них душа не определяется как константа, а спасается в рае вполне лабильная психика, сформированная в течение посл. жизни. Так что не стоит аггрессивно на слово "душа" реагировать - душа душе рознь.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Так что не стоит аггрессивно на слово "душа" реагировать - душа душе рознь.


Все-таки хотелось бы увидеть пример употребления термина "душа" в описываемом вами "буддийском смысле", которому "учат во всех традициях". Кто кроме вас и "ваших друзей" описывает душу как пять скандх, а не как несуществующую с точки зрения буддизма постоянную основу личности, в которую верят индуисты и христиане (для просты объединим авраамическое и индуистское понимание в одно - идея-то общая)?

Это не праздный вопрос, мне действительно интересно.

----------


## Fritz

Повторюсь, в христианстве и, возможно, в авраамизмах, атмана и атманавады нет. Во-вторых, важен смысл. По смыслу 5 скандх соответствуют некоторым вариациям "души". Употребляет ли кто что и как - личное дело индивида.
В памяти же моей всплывает, что ЕСДЛ в каких-то выступлениях, "внешних", т.е. не только для буддистов, употребляет слово "душа". 
Здесь разговор с Вами по этому вопросу заканчиваю, т.к. Вы не очень-то настроены на понимание чего-либо, а всё, что имею я уже сообщил. 

зы Буддисты, некоторые, особовидать продвинутые, тоже верят в несуществование атмана, а это тоже ошибка, т.к. они не могут доказать несуществование атмана. Будда по поводу атмана, Бога, и "начала времён" молчал, т.к. любой ответ на эти и подобные темы - ошибка.

----------


## Socalledi

> Буддисты, некоторые, особовидать продвинутые, тоже верят в несуществование атмана, а это тоже ошибка, т.к. они не могут доказать несуществование атмана. Будда по поводу атмана, Бога, и "начала времён" молчал, т.к. любой ответ на эти и подобные темы - ошибка.


Душевно Вы с буддистами разобрались. А о чём же Будда говорил?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> По смыслу 5 скандх соответствуют некоторым вариациям "души".


Первая скандха включает физическое тело. В какой традиции физическое тело считается пятой частью души?




> Буддисты, некоторые, особовидать продвинутые, тоже верят в несуществование атмана, а это тоже ошибка, т.к. они не могут доказать несуществование атмана.


Так Чандракирти и Нагарджуна ошиблись? Как тонко одним "зы" вы порвали на тряпочки всю Мадхьямаку!

----------


## Fritz

Вот как раз-таки по Нагарджуне я и стараюсь свою мысль развивать, ничего я не рвал, Нагарджуна вполне ясно намекает на бесполезность отрицания неопределяемого.

Рупа скандха  - это психическое оформление тела, а не сама материя, в материи никакой рупа скандхи нет. Рупа скандха - это мысленное, психическое, душевное, выражение материи и многого из того, что с ней связано.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Рупа скандха - это психическое оформление тела, а не сама материя, в материи никакой рупа скандхи нет. Рупа скандха - это мысленное, психическое, душевное, выражение материи и многого из того, что с ней связано.


О "самой материи" речи вообще нет, речь о процессе познания и восприятии. Рупа-скандха - это дхармы, связанные с восприятием нами материи, и наши физические органы чувств, которые мы теряем со смерью тела, как и остальные четыре скандхи. 

Зачем же вы тогда пытаетесь "душой" назвать то, что существует на протяжении только одного воплощения? Где считается, что каждый раз у человека возникает новая душа, которая со смертью тела распадается?




> Вот как раз-таки по Нагарджуне я и стараюсь свою мысль развивать, ничего я не рвал, Нагарджуна вполне ясно намекает на бесполезность отрицания неопределяемого.


Главная мысль Нагарджуны: ничто не обладает самобытием. "Атман" (как самосущее и постоянное) отрицается не как явление, а как концепция, потому что самосущего не бывает вообще. Трактат про несуществование Бога-Творца у Нагарджуны на этом и построен: нет некого "творца", который возник из ничего. На основе этого Арьядева написал целый трактат, посвященный отсутствую Атмана. Вы, очевидно, готовы с Арьядевой полемизировать.

Это безотносительно ваших утверждений о том, что во всех традициях "пять скандх" называют душой. Или что их вообще где-то называют душой - даже Юнг дальше скромного и опять-таки небуддийского "самость" (для скандх со второй по пятую) не пошел.

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... Будда по поводу атмана, Бога, и "начала времён" молчал, т.к. любой ответ на эти и подобные темы - ошибка.


*
Дигха Никая 1
Брахмаджала сутта*
Сутта о сети совершенства
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn01.htm
...
И вот Блаженный, узнав о такого рода разговоре этих монахов, подошел к той беседке и, подойдя, сел на предложенное сиденье. И сев, Блаженный обратился к монахам: "Ради какой беседы вы сейчас уселись здесь, монахи, и на чем же прервалась беседа между вами?"
...
 Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

  
4. Там у него, пребывающего долгое время в одиночестве, возникает тревога, неудовлетворенность, беспокойство: "О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!" Тогда другие существа, оттого ли, что окончился срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляют существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождаются во дворце Брахмы спутниками того существа. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

6. Тогда, монахи, то существо, которое первым родилось вновь, говорит себе так: "Я – Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный, непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего! Мною сотворены эти существа. В чем же причина?

Ведь раньше я сказал себе так: "О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!" Таково было стремление моего разума, и вот другие существа, достигли здешнего состояния. И те существа, которые позже родились вновь, тоже говорят себе так: " Ведь он – досточтимый Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный, непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего. Мы сотворены этим почтенным Брахмой? В чем же причина? Ведь мы видели, что он первым родился здесь вновь, а мы позже родились вновь".

6. И вот, монахи, то существо, которое первым родилось вновь, бывает долговечнее, и красивее, и сильнее, те же существа, которые позже родились вновь, бывают недолговечнее, и некрасивее, и бессильнее. И может произойти так, монахи, что то или иное существо, оставив существование в этом сонме, достигает здешнего земного состояния. Достигнув здешнего состояния, оно оставляет дом и странствует бездомным. Оставив дом и будучи бездомным странником, оно благодаря усердию, благодаря усилию, благодаря прилежанию, благодаря серьезности, благодаря правильному умонастрою, обретает такую сосредоточенность разума, что вспоминает сосредоточенным разумом то место, где пребывало в прежнем существовании, но не вспоминает другого места, кроме него. И оно говорит: "Ведь тот досточтимый Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего – досточтимый Брахма, которым мы сотворены, постоянен, стоек, вечен, не подвержен изменению и вечно пребывает таким. Мы же, которые были сотворены этим Брахмой, – мы достигли здешнего земного состояния непостоянными, нестойкими, недолговечными, поверженными уходу из существования".

...

----------


## Fritz

Прошу прощения, не понял цели этой цитаты. Я, как читатель, должен уверовать в индийскую мифологию или в то, что Брахма ниоткуда взялся?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Прошу прощения, не понял цели этой цитаты. Я, как читатель, должен уверовать в индийскую мифологию или в то, что Брахма ниоткуда взялся?


Там же.
...
_1. Есть, монахи, некоторые отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие отчасти вечность, отчасти не-вечность; на четырех основаниях учения, что и свое "я" и мир отчасти вечны, отчасти не вечны. Исходя же из чего и о чем говорят эти почтенные отшельники и брахманы, проповедующие отчасти вечность, отчасти не-вечность; на четырех основаниях учащие, что и свое "я" и мир отчасти вечны, отчасти не вечны?

2. Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир свертывается. Когда свертывается мир, то существа по большей части переходят в мир сияния. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

3. Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе*.
..._

Некто утверждал (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=61), что Будда ничего не говорил по вопросам "сотворения мира" и Бога...

Выше приведены *прямые слова Будды* по этим вопросам... И что то в сутте не видно восклицаний в стиле:

- Ха-ха-ха. Спасибо, Будда, что порадовал индуистской сказкой о сотворении миры и появлении Брахмы. (наверно, слушающие восприняли это серьезно).

З.Ы. Во что верить, что принимать в качестве гипотезы и в чем быть убежденным на основе собственного знания - это сугубо личное дело. Здесь люди делятся информацией, чтобы с ее помощью делать свои собственные выводы. В силу наличиствующих способностей к пониманию, конечно же...

* - ничего не напоминает?

В начале сотворил Бог небо и землю. Земля же была безвидна и пуста, и тьма над бездною, и Дух Божий носился над водою. И сказал Бог: да будет свет. И стал свет. И увидел Бог свет, что он хорош, и отделил Бог тьму. И назвал Бог свет днём, а тьму ночью. И был вечер, и было утро: день один.

Второй день творения. Бытие 1:6-10


   И сказал Бог: да будет твердь посреди воды, и да отделяет она воду от воды. [И стало так.] И создал Бог твердь, и отделил воду, которая под твердью, от воды, которая над твердью. И стало так. И назвал Бог твердь небом. [И увидел Бог, что это хорошо.] И был вечер, и было утро: день второй. И сказал Бог: да соберётся вода, которая под небом, одно место, и да явится суша. И стало так. [И собрала вода под небом в свои места, и явилась суша.] И назвал Бог сушу землёю, а собрание вод назвал морями. увидел Бог, что это хорошо.

Третий день творения. Бытие 1:11-13


   И сказал Бог: да произрастит земля зелень, траву, сеющую семя [по роду и по подобию её, и] дерево плодовитое, приносящее по роду своему плод, в котором семя его на земле. И стало так. И произвела земля зелень, траву, сеющую семя по роду [и по подобию] её, и дерево [плодовитое], приносящее плод, в котором семя его по роду его [на земле]. И увидел Бог, что это хорошо. И был вечер, и было утро: день третий.

Четвёртый день творения. Бытие 1:14-19


   И сказал Бог: да будут светила на тверди небесной [для освещения земли и] для отделения дня от ночи, и для знамений, и времён, и дней, и годов; и да будут они светильниками на тверди небесной, чтобы светить на землю. И стало так. И создал Бог два светила великие: светило большее, для управления днём, и светило меньшее, для управления ночью, и звёзды; и поставил их Бог на тверди небесной, чтобы светить на землю, и управлять днём и ночью, и отделять свет от тьмы. И увидел Бог, что это хорошо. И был вечер, и было утро: день четвертый

Пятый день творения. Бытие 1:20-23


   И сказал Бог: да произведёт вода пресмыкающихся, душу живую; и птицы да полетят над землёю, по тверди небесной. [И стало так.] И сотворил Бог рыб больших и всякую душу животных пресмыкающихся, которых произвела вода, по роду их, и всякую птицу пернатую по роду её. И увидел Бог, что это хорошо. И благословил их Бог, говоря: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте воды в морях, и птицы да размножаются на земле. И был вечер, и было утро: день пятый.

Шестой день творения. Бытие 1:24–28, 31


   И сказал Бог: да произведёт земля душу живую по роду её, скотов, и гадов, и зверей земных по роду их. И стало так. И создал Бог зверей земных по роду их, и скот по роду его, и всех гадов земных по роду их. И увидел Бог, что это хорошо. И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему [и] по подобию Нашему, и да владычествуют они над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, [и над зверями] и над скотом, и над всею землёю, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле. И сотворил Бог человека по образу Своему, по образу Божию сотворил его; мужчину и женщину сотворил их. И благословил их Бог, и сказал им Бог: плодитесь и размножайтесь, и наполняйте землю, и обладайте ею, и владычествуйте над рыбами морскими [и над зверями] и над птицами небесными, [и над всяким скотом, и над всею землёю] и над всяким животным, пресмыкающимся по земле. И увидел Бог всё, что Он создал, и вот, хорошо весьма. И был вечер, и было утро: день шестой.

День покоя. Бытие 2:1-3


   Так совершены небо и земля и всё воинство их. И совершил Бог к седьмому дню дела Свои, которые Он делал, и почил в день седьмой от всех дел Своих, которые делал. И благословил Бог седьмой день, и освятил его, ибо в оный почил от всех дел Своих, которые Бог творил и созидал,

----------


## Fritz

Речь от некто шла о начале времён, а не о сотворении текущего отрезка мира, о самом первом сотворении, развёртывании, большом взрыве, из ничего, о самом первом Брахме. 
Мифы о Брахме, горе Сумеру, локах и проч. существовали в Индии и до Будды. Будда лишь разъяснял на примере привычных индийцам мифов структуру сантаны. Как сказал ЕСДЛ, кто верует в существование горы Сумеру, тот не буддист.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Речь от некто шла о начале времён, а не о сотворении текущего отрезка мира, о самом первом сотворении, развёртывании, большом взрыве, из ничего, о самом первом Брахме. 
> Мифы о Брахме, горе Сумеру, локах и проч. существовали в Индии и до Будды. Будда лишь разъяснял на примере привычных индийцам мифов структуру сантаны. Как сказал ЕСДЛ, кто верует в существование горы Сумеру, тот не буддист.


Т.е. "самый первый Брахма" должен возникнуть "из ничего" (и именно поэтому он будет "самым" первым)?

Или вас смущает, что Будда не использовал словосочетание "большой взрыв"?

Прошу заметить, что к данному отрывку никакого отношения не имееет ни гора Меру, ни индийская ... + укажите, пожайлуста, в каких индуиских учениях объясняется проявление подобным образом...
---
Забавно говорит Далай-Лама... Интересно, а кем является тот, кто верует в Будду или тигле, бинду, каналы (они не более очевидны, чем гора Сумеру и т.д.)?

----------


## sergey

Для справки:
словарь Ушакова:
http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/797350



> ДУША, души, вин. душу, мн. души, душам ж.
> 
> 1. В религиозных и идеалистических представлениях - нематериальное начало жизни, противополагаемое телу; бесплотное существо, остающееся после смерти человека. Душа и тело. Бессмертная душа. Души умерших.
> 
> 2. В старой психологии - совокупность психических явлений, переживаний, основа психической жизни человека.
> 
> 3. Внутренний, психический мир человека. В душе росло внимание к человеку. М. Горький. Душа поэта встрепенется. Пушкин. А душу можно ль рассказать? Лермонтов. Душа стесняется лирическим волненьем. Пушкин. Излить душу кому-н.
> 
> 4. Свойство характера, основные черты личности, а также человек с теми или иными свойствами. человек с открытой душой. Низкая душа. Робкая душа. И добрая душа продолжала рыдать о своем злополучном друге. Тургенев. Я вырос в сумрачных стенах, душой дитя, судьбой монах. Лермонтов. Чернильная душа (см. чернильный).
> ...

----------


## Fritz

> Забавно говорит Далай-Лама... Интересно, а кем является тот, кто верует в Будду или тигле, бинду, каналы (они не более очевидны, чем гора Сумеру и т.д.)?


В будду веруют буддисты, до того как сами не станут буддами. Тигле бинду и каналы - элементы души, личности, ума, или даже скандх. С их помощью также веруют в будду и становятся буддами.

По поводу первого обзаца Вашего сообщения мною всё разъяснено, читайте внимательно предыдущие сообщения.

Из словаря Ефремовой:




> Душа
> ж. 1. Нематериальная - по идеалистическим представлениям - субстанция, противопоставляемая телу. // Бессмертное - по религиозным представлениям - начало в человеке, составляющее сущность его жизни и связывающее его с Богом. 2. Внутренний мир человека. // Психические переживания как основа его жизни. 3. Совокупность склонностей и черт, присущих определенному лицу. // Человек как носитель каких-л. склонностей и черт. 4. перен. Главное лицо где-л.; организатор, вдохновитель. // Общий любимец в коллективе. 5. перен. Сущность, основа чего-л. 6. разг. Человек единица счета. 7. Употр. как ласково-фамильярное обращение к кому-л

----------


## PampKin Head

> В будду веруют буддисты, до того как сами не станут буддами. Тигле бинду и каналы - элементы души, личности, ума, или даже скандх. С их помощью также веруют в будду и становятся буддами.
> 
> По поводу первого обзаца Вашего сообщения мною всё разъяснено, читайте внимательно предыдущие сообщения.


Не вижу разницы между верой в бинду, тигле и каналы с одной стороны и горой Меру с другой кроме  необоснованной уверенности, что бинду... имеют место быть, а гора Меру - нет.

----------


## Fritz

Ну вот и определитесь, как воспринимать рассказанное про Брахму и прочее - в прямом смысле или также как и бинду с тигле, действительно ли существует такое ЖС Брахма или это возможное состояние ума любого ЖС. Иначе, кто-то может додуматься попросить показать Брахму и начало вселенной на видеокассете, вместе *с прямыми словами* Будды.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну вот и определитесь, как воспринимать рассказанное про Брахму и прочее - в прямом смысле или также как и бинду с тигле, действительно ли существует такое ЖС Брахма или это возможное состояние ума любого ЖС. Иначе, кто-то может додуматься попросить показать Брахму и начало вселенной на видеокассете, вместе *с прямыми словами* Будды.


Извините, но покажите душу, о которой вы тут толкуете...
...
По поводу прямых слов: утверждалось (http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...7&postcount=61), что Будда по этому поводу ничего не говорил. Были приведены аргументы, опровергающие оный тезис.

А во что вы верите или что вы считаете достоверным - это ваше личное дело.

----------


## Fritz

В том-то всё и дело, что Будда и не мог ничего подобного сказать, так как подобное ошибочно, а тем более ошибочно в исполнении будды. Никаких аргументов приведено не было, были приведены аргументы по другому совсем вопросу. Если для Вас "начало времён" тождественно "началу очередной кальпы", то, что ж, счастья Вам.

----------


## PampKin Head

> В том-то всё и дело, что Будда и не мог ничего подобного сказать, так как подобное ошибочно, а тем более ошибочно в исполнении будды. Никаких аргументов приведено не было, были приведены аргументы по другому совсем вопросу. Если для Вас "начало времён" тождественно "началу очередной кальпы", то, что ж, счастья Вам.


Хм... Вы утверждаете, что Брахмаджала сутта - это фальсификация? И каковы ваши аргументы в пользу тезиса о том, что "подобное ошибочно, а тем более ошибочно в исполнении будды"?

Ок... Любая точка окружности - это вполне начало окружности. У вас есть какие то достоверные факты о том, что такое "начало окружности"/"начало времен"?

----------


## Fritz

Нет, это не фальсификация. Скорее всего, фальсификацией является Ваше понимание этой сутты, не дай Бог.
У меня нет достоверных фактов о начале окружности, у Будды тоже, более того, вообще непонятно как встаёт вопрос о начале окружности, т.к. окружность - это окружность, а не точки. Поэтому Будда ничего о начале времён и окружностей  и не говорил, так же как о Боге, атмане, неведомом растворении в Брахмане и прочем подобном,  о чём его индуисты часто спрашивали.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет, это не фальсификация. Скорее всего, фальсификацией является Ваше понимание этой сутты, не дай Бог.


Я не совсем понимаю, почему мое понимание этой сутты является "фальсификацией", а ваше - нет... 




> У меня нет достоверных фактов о начале окружности, у Будды тоже


Откуда у вас сведения о том, какие достоверные факты в распоряжении Будды?




> , более того, вообще непонятно как встаёт вопрос о начале окружности, т.к. окружность - это окружность, а не точки. Поэтому Будда ничего о начале времён и окружностей  и не говорил, так же как о Боге, атмане, неведомом растворении в Брахмане и прочем подобном,  о чём его индуисты часто спрашивали.


Имхо, вы как то уперлись в посыл "Будда не говорил..." Что Будда говорил о Брахме, приведено выше (как пример)... Не отвечать же на вопрос вполне конкретного человека: "существует ли Брахма", Будда мог и по обычным методологическим причинам (http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn63.htm)...

P.S. 


> неведомом растворении в Брахмане


А вот по данному вопросу есть вполне конкретные слова Будды
...
*Дигха Никая 13
Тевиджджа сутта*
Сутта о знании трех вед
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn13.htm
...
14. Итак, Васеттха, нет среди брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного наставника, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, какого-нибудь одного наставника наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму; нет у брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, кого-нибудь, вплоть до седьмого поколения наставников, который бы воочию видел Брахму. Итак и те мудрецы древности, которые были из брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, а именно: Аттхака, Вамака, Вамадева, Весамитта, Яматагги, Ангираса, Бхарадваджа, Васеттха, Кассапа, Бхагу, что составили священные тексты, передали священные тексты – древние священные тексты, слова которых пропетые, переданные, собранные вместе, брахманы, сведущие в трех ведах, теперь продолжают петь и продолжают произносить, продолжая произносить некогда произнесенное, продолжая изрекать изреченное, – они не говорили так: "Мы знаем, мы видим, откуда Брахма и где Брахма, и куда направляется Брахма". Эти же сведущие в трех ведах брахманы, поистине, говорят так: "Мы проповедуем путь к соединению с тем, кого не знаем и не видим; этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой".

Как же ты думаешь об этом, Васеттха? Если так, то не оказываются ли слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, необоснованными?"

– "Несомненно, почтенный Готама, если так, то слова брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются необоснованными".

15. – "Итак, Васеттха, эти брахманы, сведущие в трех ведах, способны проповедовать путь к соединению с тем, чего не знают и не видят: "Этот путь прям, эта дорога направлена к избавлению и выводит следующего по ней к соединению с Брахмой". А такого быть не может. Подобно тому, Васеттха, как в веренице слепых, держащихся друг за друга, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит, точно так же, Васеттха, и в словах брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, как в веренице слепых, ни первый не видит, ни средний не видит, ни последний не видит. *И слова этих брахманов, сведущих в трех ведах, оказываются смешными, оказываются болтовней, оказываются тщетными, оказываются пустыми.* 
...

----------


## Fritz

Брахма не является абсолютно самым первым существом, мир им творимый опирается на ранее накопленный материал, тем более туда переползают другие ЖС, сам брахма раньше не был брахмой, и все мы когда-то уже были брахмой, ну и т.д. и т.п. Да, Брахма существует, по любым причинам существует, но понимание природы и личности Брахмы у будды иное, нежели чем у индуистов. Собственно, мы ушли в небезынтересный но оффтоп. Вопрос был - "сколько душ у ЕС кармапы?" Я считаю, что качественно одна, а вот количественно две.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Брахма не является абсолютно самым первым существом, мир им творимый опирается на ранее накопленный материал, тем более туда переползают другие ЖС, сам брахма раньше не был брахмой, и все мы когда-то уже были брахмой, ну и т.д. и т.п. Да, Брахма существует, по любым причинам существует, но понимание природы и личности Брахмы у будды иное, нежели чем у индуистов. Собственно, мы ушли в небезынтересный но оффтоп. Вопрос был - "сколько душ у ЕС кармапы?" Я считаю, что качественно одна, а вот количественно две.


"Душ" у Кармапы - ни одной.




> Да, Брахма существует, по любым причинам существует


Зачот... Откуда такая информация?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Как сказал ЕСДЛ, кто верует в существование горы Сумеру, тот не буддист.


Абсурдное перевирание цитаты. ЕСДЛ сказал, что если буддистом называть того, кто верит в то, что мир - это гора Меру и окружающие ее четыре контитента, то сам он не буддист. Почувствуйте разницу, называется.

Самое интересное, что на этой искаженной цитате вы накрутили целую теорию.




> "Душ" у Кармапы - ни одной.


+1




> В том-то всё и дело, что Будда и не мог ничего подобного сказать, так как подобное ошибочно, а тем более ошибочно в исполнении будды.


Вы удачно уходите в софистику, но речь шла о существовании или несуществовании Атмана. Ваш тезис: только дураки говорят, что Атмана нет. На это вам отвечают: так говорили (и подводили под это безупречную логическую базу) Нагарджуна ("второй Будда", кстати), Арьядева и Чандракирти - как минимум. Другое дело, что вы имеете право считать их дураками - правда, как это вяжется с претензиями на развитие их положений, мне не очень ясно.

----------


## Fritz

> "Душ" у Кармапы - ни одной.


А что тогда у Кармапы?




> Самое интересное, что на этой искаженной цитате вы накрутили целую теорию.


Где же искажение по смыслу? Гора Меру может существовать только в мире гор Меру, коим наш "внешний" мир не является. Что именноне так? Кроме слов? Раз Вы такой точный, то тогда Вам надо приводить звуковой файл. По-французски если это всё сказать, то тоже искажение? Или, ЕСДЛ сказал это по-русски?
Не придумывайте.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Где же искажение по смыслу? Гора Меру может существовать только в мире гор Меру, коим наш "внешний" мир не является. Что именноне так? Кроме слов? Раз Вы такой точный, то тогда Вам надо приводить звуковой файл. По-французски если это всё сказать, то тоже искажение? Или, ЕСДЛ сказал это по-русски?


Вы на полном серьезе не видите разницы между:




> Как сказал ЕСДЛ, кто верует в существование горы Сумеру, тот не буддист.


и




> ЕСДЛ сказал, что если буддистом называть того, кто верит в то, что мир - это гора Меру и окружающие ее четыре контитента, то сам он не буддист.


?

Ну я могу популярно объяснить. ЕСДЛ сказал, что вера в четыре континента не является обязательным условием для того, чтобы называться буддистом, и сам он в них не верит. Вы же переврали его слова так, что ВСЯКИЙ кто верит в гору Меру - не буддист.




> А что тогда у Кармапы?


Поток ума, переходящий из воплощения в воплощения. А пять скандх - которые вы окрестили душой - существуют на протяжении только одной жизни и по ее окончании распадаются, и никакой "кармаповости" в них нет.

----------


## Fritz

Разницы по смыслу не вижу. По буквам и слогам есть разница, но она смысловой нагрузки не несёт. 




> Поток ума, переходящий из воплощения в воплощения. А пять скандх - которые вы окрестили душой - существуют на протяжении только одной жизни и по ее окончании распадаются, и никакой "кармаповости" в них нет.


Так ведь 5 скандх не утрачивают своей пятискандхности при моих окрещиваниях. Предмет - это одно, а название предмета - другое.

Тогда переведём вопрос на осободалекопродвинутобуддийский язык: "сколько потоков ума у ЕС Кармапы, один или больше?"


зы Душа (скандхи) у христиан не распадается после смерти, но фиксируется навечно в определённом положении\состоянии\локе\и т.д.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Разницы по смыслу не вижу. По буквам и слогам есть разница, но она смысловой нагрузки не несёт.


Плачу.



> Душа (скандхи) у христиан не распадается после смерти, но фиксируется навечно в определённом положении\состоянии\локе\и т.д.


У христиан душа - это не пять скандх, а таинство. Пытаться объединить две разнородные концепции, да еще и из двух разных религиозных систем - это уже, простите, Блаватская. Но даже при этом полезно помнить, что мы сейчас в разделе "Тибетский буддизм" и говорим о Кармапе - не вижу повода пытаться перевести стрелки на христианство.

У буддистов пять скандх распадаются ВСЕГДА. Затем в новом воплощении формируются новые пять скандх. Это часть 12-звенной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения, и в этом смысле процесс ничем не отличается от формирования у человека физического тела или головного мозга. Пока живем - есть, умерли - нет, после бардо сформируются новые. При чем тут душа - какая угодно, атман, не атман?

Своим омраченным сознанием никак не могу понять, зачем вы стол называете стулом, если ни на что при этом опереться не можете.




> Тогда переведём вопрос на осободалекопродвинутобуддийский язык: "сколько потоков ума у ЕС Кармапы, один или больше?"


Автор темы именно это и пыталась узнать: во всех ли воплощениях Кармапы речь шла об одном и том же потоке ума, т.е. был ли первый Кармапа тем же потоком ума, что и второй, и третий, и так далее до двух семнадцатых. Вместо того, чтобы ясно ответить: "Скорее всего да, потому что в отличие от других тулку Кармапы сами оставляли детали своего следующего перерождения и вероятность ошибки намного меньше, чем в случае с другими тулку"- договорились до того, что "во всех традициях учат тому, что душа - это пять скандх".

Я считаю, что один, что не было Кармап "со стороны" (вопрос с семнадцатыми можно оставить в стороне), т.к. система писем-пророчеств представляется гораздо более надежной, чем использование Золотой Урны.

А почему вы считаете, что два? Почему тогда не три, не четыре?

----------


## Fritz

Таинство у христиан - это святой дух, если не ошибаюсь. Душа же у них ( у тех, у кого мозг включен) вполне конкретная - психика. А психика и личность у нас и не у нас - всегда скандхи. Блаватская тут ни при чём. Если ещё раз перечитаете, то заметите, что я не переводил стрелки на хр-во, но приводил его  в пример, т.к. слово душа в русском языке проникло к нам именно из христианства, если не ошибаюсь. Так же как слово "дхарма" перекочевало в буддизм из индуизма, равно как и множество прочих словечек, таких как "нирвана" или строение вселенной с горой Меру.  




> У буддистов пять скандх распадаются ВСЕГДА. Затем в новом воплощении формируются новые пять скандх. Это часть 12-звенной цепи взаимозависимого происхождения, и в этом смысле процесс ничем не отличается от формирования у человека физического тела или головного мозга. Пока живем - есть, умерли - нет, после бардо сформируются новые. При чем тут душа - какая угодно, атман, не атман?


Не у всех буддистов так.  У Ваших буддистов выходит, что скандхи распадаются (уничтожаются или куда-то переходят?), а потом возникают другие скандхи из ничего. Собственно, это уже и не буддисты. У буддистов все (почти все, некоторые "задним числом")12 звеньев взаимозависимо присутствуют одновременно.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Не у всех буддистов так. У Ваших буддистов выходит, что скандхи распадаются (уничтожаются или куда-то переходят?), а потом возникают другие скандхи из ничего. Собственно, это уже и не буддисты. У буддистов все (почти все, некоторые "задним числом")12 звеньев взаимозависимо присутствуют одновременно.


Мне очень нравится, как вы отлучили от буддизма Нагарджуну и его учеников (писали о несуществовании атмана? небуддисты!), всех учителей, веривших в Гору Меру (вопрос о ее физическом присутствии в этом мире Далай-лама поднял именно в свете достижений современной науки, которой во время Цонкапы, например, не было. Цонкапа - не буддист?), теперь вот и те, у кого происходит распад скандх, уже не буддисты. Ну вот вам Согьял Ринпоче тогда:




> Поскольку у нас есть физическое тело, то есть также то, что известно как пять скандх - сложносоставных компонентов, составляющих все наше умственное и физическое существование. (...) *Все эти компоненты распадаются, когда мы умираем. Умирание является сложным и взаимозависимым процессом, в котором группы взаимосвязанных аспектов нашего тела и ума распадаются одновременно.*


Согьял Ринпоче, очевидно, тоже не буддист вовсе.




> Таинство у христиан - это святой дух, если не ошибаюсь. Душа же у них ( у тех, у кого мозг включен) вполне конкретная - психика.


Можно поинтересоваться, откуда такие сведения? Канон, апокрифы, сочинения отцов церкви, видных богословов, папские энциклики? Или это из серии "так учат во всех традициях"?

И пока вы еще что-нибудь не придумали, вот вам подтверждение того, что первая скандха - это не только психические явления, но и материя как таковая - Нагарджуна, "Бодхичиттавиварана", строфа 14:




> Природа скандхи формы - четыре великих элемента. Остальные четыре скандхи неизменно описывают как нематериальные.

----------


## Fritz

Ну всё правильно, 4 элемента (или сколько хотите больше\меньше), но появляются они в опыте не в виде чего-то отличного от психики,  или как представление о 4 элементах, иными словами, в 4-х элементах представления об элементах нет. Если человеку сделать наркоз, то это не значит, что наркотическое средство, котрым он сделан, распалось не существует иликак-то ещё пропадает для человека под наркозом, не говоря уже о медицинской мебели на которой он лежит. А у некоторых любителей галлюцинаций земля становится жидкой или вода твёрдой. 

Так вот, что Вы и Ваши учителя понимаете под распадом скандх, что это такое? Что значит распад скандх после смерти? Каков контекст этого "распада" - уничтожение или некая перегруппировка\видоизменение?
Согьял Ринпоче тоже человек и имеет право на ошибку, равно как его последователи, переводчики и толкователи.

Некоторые буддисты считают, что распад скандх после смерти - это паринирвана.

по Поводу Нагарджуны, Цонкапы и прочего из первого абзаца, я уже всё разъяснил. Читайте, изучайте, перечитывайте мои предыдущие сообщения, пытаясь их понять; сравнивайте  с прочитанным из Нагарджуны и Цонкапы. Что я ещё могу посоветовать?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Согьял Ринпоче тоже человек и имеет право на ошибку, равно как его последователи, переводчики и толкователи.


Спасибо что снизошли  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Согьял Ринпоче тоже человек и имеет право на ошибку, равно как его последователи, переводчики и толкователи.


Прежде чем копаться в ошибках Ринпоче в своих поройтесь внимательней...

----------


## Akimi

Ой как все плохо закончилось.
А так было интересно - и так познавательно!
Спасибо что не свихнули друг другу головы!
Я, правда, узнала много нового!

----------


## Fritz

Плохо закончится, если господа так и не объяснят о контексте "распада скандх" после смерти и вообще, о которых говорят учителя.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Плохо закончится, если господа так и не объяснят о контексте "распада скандх" после смерти и вообще, о которых говорят учителя.


Я вам привел цитату из Согьяла Ринпоче, которую вы назвали ошибкой только потому, что она не подтверждает ваши домыслы. Возразите на нее чем-то дельным (другой цитатой, например, которая прояснит, в чем именно Согьял Ринпоче "ошибся") - вот тогда будет дискуссия. А пока просто поток сознания.

В момент смерти происходит распад скандх. Повторное их формирование в следующем воплощении происходит на основе существующих в уме отпечатков. Скандхи перестают возникать вновь, когда из потока ума устранено невежество - вера в самобытие объектов. При этом живое существо обретает не пять скандх, а пять совершенств или пять татхагат, т.е. качества Пяти Дхиани Будд (см. "Проблески абхидхармы" Чогьяма Трунгпы). Понимание же нирваны как уничтожения пяти скандх без их повторного формирования отрицается Нагарджуной в "12 вратах":




> Но пять скандх первоначально пусты. Что нужно уничтожить, чтобы назвать нирваной?

----------


## Fritz

Как же они распадаются, когда как для их возникновения и их поддержания существуют одномоментно как минимум 10 условий? Например, теже "отпечатки". В буддизме если есть отпечатки, то есть и скандхи, обязательно. Вот мне и стало интересно как у Римпоче, в переизложении его последователей.

Я ошибкой ещё ничего не называл. А в данный момент нахожусь на стадии формирования подобного суждения. Устал уже просить о внимательности.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Вот мне и стало интересно как у Римпоче, в переизложении его последователей.


Каком переизложении? Вам привели цитату САМОГО Ринпоче.
То же объяснение процесса распада скандх я слышал от гелугпинского геше.




> Устал уже просить о внимательности.


Как удачно! А я как раз устал просить вас обосновать хотя бы одно заявление.

----------


## Fritz

Ну дак что подразумевается под распадом - уничтожение или некоторое видоизменение? Объяснение выслушать конечноже похвально, но к объяснению требуется понимание, особенно контекстуальное.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ну дак что подразумевается под распадом - уничтожение или некоторое видоизменение? Объяснение выслушать конечноже похвально, но к объяснению требуется понимание, особенно контекстуальное.


Если после распада пяти скандх одного воплощения в следующем заново возникают хоть и подобные, но другие, это уничтожение или "некоторое видоизменение"? На всякий случай:

РАСПАСТЬСЯ
Разделиться на составные части; развалиться. Вещество распалось. Ветхие страницы распались. 2. перен. Разделившись на отдельные части, прекратить существование (о чем-н. целостном). Коалиция распалась. Кружок распался. || несов. распадаться (-аюсь, -аешься, 1 и 2 л. не употр.), -ается. || сущ, распадение, -я, ср. и распад, -а, м. (ко 2 знач. и спец. к 1 знач.). Р. атомного ядра (его деление). Распад колониалъной системы.

Если, например, "дом развалился" - он уничтожился или видоизменился? Части есть, целого уже нет. По сохранившимся чертежам затем строят подобный дом, в котором поселяется поток ума.

Не очень понятно, как это связано с "душой", которая якобы и есть пять скандх, и вашим утверждением о том, что у Кармапы "души" две.

----------


## Fritz

Так что, новые скандхи возникают из запчастей от старых или старые распадаются на части и остаются где-то в стороне, не важно где, а новые скандхи неважно откуда взятые собираются и формируют перерождающуся личность? Зачем же по тем же чертежам строить новый дом, разрушив старый по тем же чертежам построенный? Или чертежи тоже меняются? У Вас получается, что нынешний (-ие) Кармапа (-пы) не имеют никакого отношения к предыдущему. Поток ума у Вас, это что, что-то вроде души?  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Так что, новые скандхи возникают из запчастей от старых или старые распадаются на части и остаются где-то в стороне, не важно где, а новые скандхи неважно откуда взятые собираются и формируют перерождающуся личность? Зачем же по тем же чертежам строить новый дом, разрушив старый по тем же чертежам построенный?


О, какая здравая мысль! Зачем умирать, когда можно не умирать? Зачем терять старые скандхи и обретать новые, если можно жить вечно?




> Или чертежи тоже меняются?


Ну надо полагать, что у живых существ отпечатки постепенно изменяются - развития/деградация и накопление/исчерпание всегда присутствуют. Чертеж - это метафора, как вы могли бы догадаться, а на самом деле речь об алая-виджняне (см. ссылку)




> У Вас получается, что нынешний (-ие) Кармапа (-пы) не имеют никакого отношения к предыдущему.


??? Какое может быть более прямое отношение, чем ПОТОК УМА? Даже если бы скандхи переходили из одного воплощения в другое - а повторяю, это не так, несмотря на ваши голословные измышления - переходили бы они только как то, что сопровождает поток ума, который всегда первичен. Не говоря уже о том, что Кармапа как бодхисаттва, в общем-то, обладает не скандхами, а именно пятью мудростями.

_Что же продолжает жить в тулку? Представляет ли тулку точно ту же личность, что человек, перевоплощением которого он является? И да, и нет. Его побуждения и твердая намеренность помогать другим являются теми же самыми, но он в действительности не является той же личностью. То, что непрерывно переходит из жизни в жизнь, – это благословение, то, что христианин назвал бы "благодатью". Эта передача благословения и благодати точно соответствует каждой следующей эпохе, и воплощение появляется таким образом, который потенциально лучше всего подходит для кармы людей этого времени, чтобы иметь возможность наиболее полно помочь им._ (Согьял Ринпоче)




> Поток ума у Вас, это что, что-то вроде души?


Нет, не что-то вроде души. У вас устойчивая невосприимчивость к новой информации?

*В буддизме душа отрицается; это называется "принцип анатмавады".* Перечитайте предложение четыре раза, затем за подробными разъяснениями обратитесь к рекомендованной на предыдущих страницах литературе.

Поток ума можно сравнить с душой только в той мере, что у индуистов перевоплощающейся основой является душа-атма, а у буддистов - поток ума; но трактуются эти два понятия (возможно, в контексте реинкарнации выполнающие одну и ту же функцию) принципиально по разному.

Процесс последовательного распада более грубых уровней сознания и раскрытия более тонких подробно изложен в различных трудах Учителей (например, у того же Согьяла Ринпоче и Чоки Нима Ринпоче). Настоятельно рекомендую перед продолжением дальнейшей интеллектуальной мастурбации ознакомиться с ними - наверное, читать первоисточник вам будет интереснее, чем слушать мой перессказ, тем более что это позволит устранить досадные пробелы в вашем видении тибетского буддизма.

Дальнейшие заявления, которые вы не сможете ничем подкрепить, буду рассматривать как пустой треп. Должен быть какой-то предел воинствующему невежеству.

----------


## Akimi

Ой какой кошмар. Какую я себе плохую карму зарабатываю Спасибо друзья.

----------


## Akimi

У меня вопрос. Можно?
Допустим что у Кармапы поток ума перевоплощался.
Простите мою глупость...
у него УМ был — умище, можно сказать!
А что с простыми смертными?
У них тоже поток ума перевоплощается?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> У них тоже поток ума перевоплощается?


Да. Живые существа устроены одинаково, только уровень развития и состояние двух накоплений у всех разные.

----------


## Иилья

> У меня вопрос. Можно?
> Допустим что у Кармапы поток ума перевоплощался.
> Простите мою глупость...
> у него УМ был — умище, можно сказать!
> А что с простыми смертными?
> У них тоже поток ума перевоплощается?


Вобщем говоря, да. 
Разница лишь в том, что, так сказать, "простые смертные", увлекаемы своими мешающими чувствами, и, рождение ими обусловлено. А великие бодхисаттвы воплощаются из устремления принести пользу всем живым существам.

----------


## Akimi

> Вобщем говоря, да. 
> Разница лишь в том, что, так сказать, "простые смертные", увлекаемы своими мешающими чувствами, и, рождение ими обусловлено. А великие бодхисаттвы воплощаются из устремления принести пользу всем живым существам.


Т.е. получается что кроме потока ума есть кое-что еще? 
Мешающие чувства например.
Они где "сохраняются" при перевоплощении?

----------


## Akimi

> Да. Живые существа устроены одинаково, только уровень развития и состояние двух накоплений у всех разные.


Это получается качество ума разное? Или есть еще какие-то различия?

И простите мою глупость..
А что такое "два накопления"?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Т.е. получается что кроме потока ума есть кое-что еще?
> Мешающие чувства например.
> Они где "сохраняются" при перевоплощении?


В момент смерти ум переводится в "нейтральное положение" - об этом много писали разные Учителя. Но отпечатки мешающих чувств сохраняются в алая-виджняне, являющейся частью этого "потока ума".




> А что такое "два накопления"?


Заслуги и мудрости. Я имел в виду, что у всех разное состояние кармы и мудрости может быть меньше/больше.

----------


## Akimi

> В момент смерти ум переводится в "нейтральное положение" - об этом много писали разные Учителя. Но отпечатки мешающих чувств сохраняются в алая-виджняне, являющейся частью этого "потока ума".


 :EEK!:  так это кажется и есть душа — в ее христианском понятии слова. т.е. здесь конечно в буддийском.
Я имею ввиду алая-виджняну

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> так это кажется и есть душа — в ее христианском понятии слова. т.е. здесь конечно в буддийском.
> Я имею ввиду алая-виджняну


Я сейчас заплачу. Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".

Ну, скажем, люди когда-то думали, что болезни вызывают злые духи. Потом люди обнаружили бактерии, вирусы и прочую мелкую шушеру. Эта шушера и вызывает болезни, но на этом основании неправильно говорить, "А, ну это и есть злые духи болезни!", потому что это ведет к неверному пониманию сути - злые духи остаются злыми духами, а бактерии с вирусами - это бактерии с вирусами.

----------


## Akimi

> Я сейчас заплачу. Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".
> 
> Ну, скажем, люди когда-то думали, что болезни вызывают злые духи. Потом люди обнаружили бактерии, вирусы и прочую мелкую шушеру. Эта шушера и вызывает болезни, но на этом основании неправильно говорить, "А, ну это и есть злые духи болезни!", потому что это ведет к неверному пониманию сути - злые духи остаются злыми духами, а бактерии с вирусами - это бактерии с вирусами.


Ладно не буду. Пойду Блаватскую почитаю - как же она то о душе рассказывает.


Шутка  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Шутка


Инфаркт!

----------


## Akimi

> Инфаркт!


Берегите себя!

----------


## Fritz

> Ну надо полагать, что у живых существ отпечатки постепенно изменяются - развития/деградация и накопление/исчерпание всегда присутствуют. Чертеж - это метафора, как вы могли бы догадаться, а на самом деле речь об алая-виджняне (см. ссылку)


Ну дак отпечатки чего, скандх или чего-то постороннего? Или у Вас отпечатки скандх есть, а самих скандх нет? И при чём здесь алая-виджняна? Этож просто дхарма, т.е. часть скандх, т.е. часть души.





> Нет, не что-то вроде души. У вас устойчивая невосприимчивость к новой информации?
> 
> В буддизме душа отрицается; это называется "принцип анатмавады". Перечитайте предложение четыре раза, затем за подробными разъяснениями обратитесь к рекомендованной на предыдущих страницах литературе.
> 
> Поток ума можно сравнить с душой только в той мере, что у индуистов перевоплощающейся основой является душа-атма, а у буддистов - поток ума; но трактуются эти два понятия (возможно, в контексте реинкарнации выполнающие одну и ту же функцию) принципиально по разному.


То Вы соглашаетесь, что поток ума это и есть душа, то неправильно объявляете душу атманом и начинаете её отрицать. Повторюсь, что душа и атман ничего общего не имеют. В христинстве нет атмана, у христиан перевоплощается психика, т.е. поток ума. Другое дело, что неправильно перевоплощается и не туда куда надо.




> Процесс последовательного распада более грубых уровней сознания и раскрытия более тонких подробно изложен в различных трудах Учителей (например, у того же Согьяла Ринпоче и Чоки Нима Ринпоче). Настоятельно рекомендую перед продолжением дальнейшей интеллектуальной мастурбации ознакомиться с ними - наверное, читать первоисточник вам будет интереснее, чем слушать мой перессказ, тем более что это позволит устранить досадные пробелы в вашем видении тибетского буддизма.


Ну так бы и сказали сразу, что распад скандх не в смысле прекращения их существования,   прекращения образования скандх и их поддержания, но некоторого временного их видоизменения. А не то выходит, что и перевоплощение невозможно  - непонятно чему вополщаться когда как скандх нет, даже представления о том, какое будет физ. тело, такое или сякое, т.е.  следущее воплощение происходит в режиме случайных чисел, а проще говоря происходит глупость.
Спасибо, обязательно прочитаю первоисточники.




> Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".


Вот где подлинная атманавада просматривается, а не у христиан.  :Cool:

----------


## Per Se

> Рекомендую "Хроники Амбера" Желязны. И читаются хорошо, и по теме -  столько же...


Читал давным-давно. Роберт Асприн больше нравится.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну дак что подразумевается под распадом - уничтожение или некоторое видоизменение? Объяснение выслушать конечноже похвально, но к объяснению требуется понимание, особенно контекстуальное.


-The Debate of King Milinda — Bhikkhu Pesala.
http://www.buddhanet.net/filelib/pdf/milinda.zip

ВОПРОСЫ МИЛИНДЫ
(МИЛИНДАПАНЬХА)

Перевод с пали, предисловие,
исследование и комментарии
А.В. Парибка.

Москва, 1989.
http://lirs.ru/do/Milindapanha-Paribok.pdf (скан, 8 Мег, 485 стр.)

----------


## Fritz

Пампкин, спасибо. Только к чему эта цитата? Вы, вместе с Нагасеной, хотите сказать, что под распадом скандх подразумевается некоторое видоизменение - одни дхаммы в составе скандх вспыхивают, другие угасают, при том, что само скандхирование не прекращается? Если да, то для "распада" скандх умирать и не надо, они каждое мгновение эдак "распадаются", и даже между мгновениями.

Кстати, уменя эта книга есть, так и не прочитал её.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Пампкин, спасибо. Только к чему эта цитата? Вы, вместе с Нагасеной, хотите сказать, что под распадом скандх подразумевается некоторое видоизменение - одни дхаммы в составе скандх вспыхивают, другие угасают, при том, что само скандхирование не прекращается? Если да, то для "распада" скандх умирать и не надо, они каждое мгновение эдак "распадаются", и даже между мгновениями.


Хм... Я нигде и ничего про распад скандх не говорил.

Ситуация более сложная. Простая лампа накаливания мерцает, но человек воспринимает это как непрерывный свет.  Как на самом деле происходит исчезновение света при выключении? Мерцание, воспринимаемое в качестве постоянного, прекращается в силу отсутствия причин и условий.


Тоже самое и со скандхами: становление скандх прекращается, когда разрывается пратитьясамутпада на уровне исчезновения танхи. 




> Кстати, уменя эта книга есть, так и не прочитал её.


Ну и зря. Книжка сугубо по делу. 

Лучше прочитать книгу и подумать над прочитанным, чем блуждать в лесу собственных парадоксальных умозаключений.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> То Вы соглашаетесь, что поток ума это и есть душа, то неправильно объявляете душу атманом и начинаете её отрицать. Повторюсь, что душа и атман ничего общего не имеют. В христинстве нет атмана, у христиан перевоплощается психика, т.е. поток ума. Другое дело, что неправильно перевоплощается и не туда куда надо.


Во-первых вы не умеете читать. Я принципиально не согласен, что поток ума - это душа, и ясно это изложил. Подобие по исполняемой функции НЕ ОЗНАЧАЕТ, что душа и поток ума - одно и то же. И в шкаф, и в сумку можно складывать вещи. Шкаф и сумка не являются одним и тем же.

Во-вторых, я предупреждал насчет пустого трепа. Ваши фантазии "на тему" и учения тибетского буддизма - две большие разницы, которые пока никак не пересеклись, и по прежнему никаких фактов или отсылок к Учению.

Вы не знаете даже, что душа в контексте становления буддийских школ на санскрите называлась именно "атманом"; затем этот атман отрицался как явление, которое не может существовать. Никакой другой души в буддизме не было и нет - всю санскритскую терминологию я уже перечислил.  Атман - это душа. Откройте любой русско-санскритский словарь, традиционно три варианта: самость, душа, высшее я. 

Несмотря на то, что вы ничем не смогли обосновать свои бредовые заявления о том, что пять скандх - это душа, продолжаете настаивать? Ну это к вопросу о воинствующем невежестве.




> Ну так бы и сказали сразу, что распад скандх не в смысле прекращения их существования, прекращения образования скандх и их поддержания, но некоторого временного их видоизменения. А не то выходит, что и перевоплощение невозможно - непонятно чему вополщаться когда как скандх нет, даже представления о том, какое будет физ. тело, такое или сякое, т.е. следущее воплощение происходит в режиме случайных чисел, а проще говоря происходит глупость.


Вот это я и называю "интеллектуальной мастурбацией". Если я вас сейчас распилю и положу в коробку - это тоже "некое видоизменение"? Такой вот коробкой по отношению к распиленным скандхам является алая-виджняна - "коренное сознание", из которого возникают все остальные, подобному тому, как из оплодотворенной яйцеклетки возникает тело живого существа.




> Вот где подлинная атманавада просматривается, а не у христиан.


При чем тут вообще христиане, они-то в чем провинились? Оставьте их в покое со своими фантазиями.

Давайте вы сделаете Нендро, и тогда поговорим. А то пока какое-то помутнение сознания, а не разговор.

----------


## Fritz

> Хм... Я нигде и ничего про распад скандх не говорил.


А вот Еше Дамо и его учителя говорили. Отсюда и пародоксальные умозаключения. И стало интересно, как при наличии причин и условий мерцание куда-то распадается и куда.




> Тоже самое и со скандхами: становление скандх прекращается, когда разрывается пратитьясамутпада на уровне исчезновения танхи.


Тут тоже не всё так просто. Ведь звенья пратитьясамутпады это не столько звенья, сколько компоненты. Звенья не совсем подходит. Могу дать линк на подобное обсуждение надхармаорге.


Еше Дамо, так что распадается и как, что всё же [якобы] говорят Ваши учителя?

----------


## Fritz

Еше Дамо, так Вы объясните как распадается где и когда.
 Свою позицию я обозначил, по повторяемым Вами вопросам. Покамест Вы спутали алая виджняну с атманом и числитесь атманавадином. А нёндо Вам придётся переделывать, т.к. Вы его, судя по всему, сделали не в рамках буддийского воззрения, но в русле атманавадинского.  :Cool:  И теперь видите у всех помутнения. Это замечание не упрёк какой-то а так, наблюдения.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вот Еше Дамо и его учителя говорили. Отсюда и пародоксальные умозаключения. И стало интересно, как при наличии причин и условий мерцание куда-то распадается и куда.


Дрова закончились - костер погас. Доступ кислорода перекрыли - костер погас. Пошел дождь, вода стала заливать костер, костер - погас. Все, костра нет.

Танхи нет - прекращается причинно-обусловленное становление.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=115 Обратите внимание на последний параграф.





> Тут тоже не всё так просто. Ведь звенья пратитьясамутпады это не столько звенья, сколько компоненты. Звенья не совсем подходит. Могу дать линк на подобное обсуждение надхармаорге.


Дхарма орг - это какой-то новый буддийский Канон? Вы лучше дайте ссылку на сутты Будды или прямые ответы по данному вопросу признанных наставников Дхармы Будд. А ковыряться в чьих то 2+2=5 смысла не вижу.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Еше Дамо, так что распадается и как, что всё же [якобы] говорят Ваши учителя?


Во время смерти распадаются скандхи, элементы и семь видов сознания. Остается алая-виджняна.

"Якобы" я привел вам недвусмысленную цитату Согьяла Ринпоче, на которую вам "якобы" нечем возразить.




> А вот Еше Дамо и его учителя говорили. Отсюда и пародоксальные умозаключения.


Парадоксальные умозаключения в данном случае проистекают из вашего разыгравшегося сознания. За одну дискуссию вы наговорили, что: "во всех традициях учат, что пять скандх - это душа" (подтвердить ничем не смогли), что "атман и душа не имеют ничего общего" (лес дремучий), попытались по Нагарджуне (!!!) доказать, что атман в буддизме не отрицается (кстати, зачем же вы этим занимались, если "атман и душа не имеют ничего общего"?).

----------


## Fritz

А Еше Дамо говорит, что его учителя говорят, что в костёр подкинули дров, раздули, а он возьми да рассыпься, а потом снова сформируйся, да ёще и из других дров и кислорода.
Дхармаорг - это форум буддийский, оранжевый.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А Еше Дамо говорит, что его учителя говорят, что в костёр подкинули дров, раздули, а он возьми да рассыпься, а потом снова сформируйся, да ёще и из других дров и кислорода.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=115 пример с молоком, простоквашей и маслом.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Покамест Вы спутали алая виджняну с атманом и числитесь атманавадином.


Я подробно объяснил разинцу между алаявиджняной и душой-атманом (ваш бред насчет "душа - это пять скандх оставим в стороне), а вы мне теперь говорите что я их "спутал"? Это, батенька, уже неадекват.

Кстати, чтобы вы знали - алая-виджняна - это тоже не пять скандх. А то мало ли чему вас учат во "всех традициях".




> А Еше Дамо говорит, что его учителя говорят, что в костёр подкинули дров, раздули, а он возьми да рассыпься, а потом снова сформируйся, да ёще и из других дров и кислорода.


Я привел цитату из Согьяла Ринпоче и подробно разъяснил, что распадается (скандхи, четыре элемента, семь сознаний) и что остается (восьмое сознание - алая-виджняна). Есть что возразить по делу?

Кстати, по поводу смерти есть замечательная буддийская метафора: лампы, которые возжигают одну от другой. Одно воплощения - одна лампа. Следующее воплощение - другая лампа, которую зажигают от предыдущей. Не поверите, но кислород и масло при этом разные, только пламя (поток ума) - одно.




> Дхармаорг - это форум буддийский, оранжевый.


Ну вот мы и дождались первой отсылки. Жаль, не на достоверный источник.

----------


## Fritz

> пример с молоком, простоквашей и маслом.


Ну всё правильно. Но ведь молочнопродуктовость и разбивка молочнопродуктовости на простоквашность, масляность и т.д.ность при образовании нового продукта не распадается, что пытается донести до нас вероятный атманавадин Еше Дамо?




> Я привел цитату из Согьяла Ринпоче и подробно разъяснил, что распадается (скандхи, четыре элемента, семь сознаний) и что остается (восьмое сознание - алая-виджняна). Есть что возразить по делу?


Конечно есть. А чтоб алаявиджняне так и не оставаться самой собой ещё бесконечное количество времени тому назад, самой собой, без всего? (типичное возражение против атманавады.) И как это так все сознания исчезли, лишь одно сознание общности опыта осталось, что потом будет этот опыт виджнянить?




> Кстати, чтобы вы знали - алая-виджняна - это тоже не пять скандх. А то мало ли чему вас учат во "всех традициях".


Всё правильно, АВ - это дхарма, является частью виджняна скандхи. Один из самых малозаметных уголков нашей души.




> Кстати, по поводу смерти есть замечательная буддийская метафора: лампы, которые возжигают одну от другой. Одно воплощения - одна лампа. Следующее воплощение - другая лампа, которую зажигают от предыдущей. Не поверите, но кислород и масло при этом разные, только пламя (поток ума) - одно.


Это Вы про свои допуски и привнесения рассказываете. Как это так, лампы и кислород с маслом разные а пламя одно и тоже? Тогда возгорания следующей лампы не происходило бы или происходило бы но с потуханием предыдущей лампы.  У Вас вообще получается, что Вы тушите одну лампу чтобы зажечь от неё другую - распадаете лампу масло и кислород по углам.

----------


## PampKin Head

[QUOTE=Fritz;209846]


> Ну всё правильно. Но ведь молочнопродуктовость и разбивка молочнопродуктовости на простоквашность, масляность и т.д.ность при образовании нового продукта не распадается, что пытается донести до нас вероятный атманавадин Еше Дамо?


Что такое "молочно-продуктовость" или "масляничность" и т.д.? Положим, что человек съел простоквашу; погулял день; покакал и смотрит на то, что там внизу... Посему вопрос: глядя на эту кучку, куда девалась "молочно-продуктовость"?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Конечно есть. А чтоб алаявиджняне так и не оставаться самой собой ещё бесконечное количество времени тому назад, самой собой, без всего? (типичное возражение против атманавады.) И как это так все сознания исчезли, лишь одно сознание общности опыта осталось, что потом будет этот опыт виджнянить?


_"Остапа понесло. Он почувствовал прилив новых  сил  и  шахматных идей.
     -- Вы  не  поверите,--  говорил он,-- как далеко двинулась шахматная мысль. Вы знаете, Ласкер дошел до пошлых вещей, с ним стало  невозможно  играть.  Он  обкуривает  своих   противников сигарами.  И  нарочно  курит  дешевые, чтобы дым противней был."_

Какое возражение против анатмавады? От кого он исходит? Кто из Учителей тибетского буддизма отрицает анатмаваду? Назовите имя и приведите цитату, иначе это опять пустой треп и белая горячка.

Я вам пересказываю учение, а вы мне отвечаете бессвязным потоком слов и фантазий. Вы вообще какое отношение имеете к буддизму? У кого получали прибежище, получали учения, передачи? Или вы "теоретик", причем не обремененный знанием источников?

----------


## Fritz

> Что такое "молочно-продуктовость" или "масляничность" и т.д.?


А что такое скандхи? К тому же, простокваша, например,  - это смесь прореагировавшего с испражнениями молочнокислых и прочих бактерий молока. 




> Я вам пересказываю учение, а вы мне отвечаете бессвязным потоком слов и фантазий.


Вы иное учение пересказываете, постороннее, как я понял, -  атманаваду. Атманом Вы обозначили алая-виджняна дхарму. К томуже: 


> Какое возражение против анатмавады?


 А я сообщал: 


> типичное возражение против атманавады.


  У меня есть подозрение, что и своих учителей Вы также внимательночитаете, а потом прочитанное "пересказываете". Хорошо, если оно неоправданное.
И вообще, зачем мне приводить цитаты из каких-то источников по поводу очевидных вещей? Не буду же я подыскивать цитаты о том, что небо голубое, а трава зелёная. Опять же, цитировать надо с умом и к месту с контекстом, иначе получится неизвестно что.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А что такое скандхи? К тому же, простокваша, например,  - это смесь прореагировавшего с испражнениями молочнокислых и прочих бактерий молока.


А что такое простокваша, бактерии и молоко?




> И вообще, зачем мне приводить цитаты из каких-то источников по поводу очевидных вещей? Не буду же я подыскивать цитаты о том, что небо голубое, а трава зелёная.


Так вы здесь просто занимаетесь объяснением очевидных вам вещей другим? Зачот.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Вы иное учение пересказываете, постороннее, как я понял, - атманаваду. Атманом Вы обозначили алая-виджняна дхарму.


108ой раз повторяю - ЭТО РАЗНЫЕ ВЕЩИ. Это предложение тоже перечитайте четыре раза. С точки зрения буддизма атмана нет, а алая-виджняна есть, и это разные феномены.




> И вообще, зачем мне приводить цитаты из каких-то источников по поводу очевидных вещей? Не буду же я подыскивать цитаты о том, что небо голубое, а трава зелёная. Опять же, цитировать надо с умом и к месту с контекстом, иначе получится неизвестно что.


Вы не говорите очевидных вещей. Вы делаете абсурдные заявления, прямо противоречащие комплексу учений тибетского буддизма, а на просьбу их обосновать позорно капитулируете. 




> типичное возражение против атманавады.


ЧЬЕ возражение? В тибетском буддизме анатмавада - это данность. И не "учение", а принцип, на котором зиждится комплекс учений Дхармы. От вопроса "Кто из учителей отрицает анатмаваду?" вы опять убежали.

----------


## Fritz

> А что такое простокваша, бактерии и молоко?


Ну так что такое скандхи? 




> С точки зрения буддизма атмана нет, а алая-виджняна есть, и это разные феномены.


Атман не является феноменом и не может быть им по определению.




> Вы не говорите очевидных вещей. Вы делаете абсурдные заявления, прямо противоречащие комплексу учений тибетского буддизма, а на просьбу их обосновать позорно капитулируете.


Ну почему же. Я всё объясняю. Про душу всё объяснил. Где ж капитуляция, или Вы спутали свое незнание с моей капитуляцией, также как атман с феноменом? А алая-виджняну с атманом. Обосновывать всё я имею право своими словами и на родном языке. 




> ЧЬЕ возражение? В тибетском буддизме анатмавада - это данность. И не "учение", а принцип, на котором зиждится комплекс учений Дхармы. От вопроса "Кто из учителей отрицает анатмаваду?" вы опять убежали.


 Дело в том, что я не говорил, что кто-то из учителей, [особенно моих], отрицает анатмаваду. Процитируйте. Во-вторых, правильно, это принцип, одна из 4-х печатей. Но вы зачем-то душу(психику) обозначили как атман и начали свою критику. Атман - это тоже принцип и вы по этому принципу обозначили алая-виджняну. Теперь я понял, что это у Вас такая особенность - путать вещи. Просто не знал и не понимал.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ну так что такое скандхи?


Какой смысл копаться в деталях, если мы не можем договориться о "очевидных" вам вещах; если вы весьма вольно пользуетесь русским языком; если вам все равно, что и как называть...

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ну почему же. Я всё объясняю. Про душу всё объяснил. Где ж капитуляция, или Вы спутали свое незнание с моей капитуляцией, также как атман с феноменом? А алая-виджняну с атманом. Обосновывать всё я имею право своими словами на родном языке.


Тихий ужас. Вы не только до сих пор считаете, что "душа - это пять скандх", но и в упор не видите аргументов, доказывающих, что это не так, при том что никакие контраргументы представить неспособны, кроме того что "ну это же очевидно" и "все так говорят".




> Дело в том, что я не говорил, что кто-то из учителей, [особенно моих], отрицает анатмаваду. Процитируйте. Во-вторых, правильно, это принцип, одна из 4-х печатей. Но вы зачем-то душу(психику) обозначили как атман и начали свою критику. Теперь я понял, что это у Вас такая особенность - путать вещи. Просто не знал и не понимал.


Доброе утро. Вы только что сами написали:




> Вы иное учение пересказываете, постороннее, как я понял, - атманаваду.


Теперь уже признаете, что это одна из основ буддизма. Миленькая каша - то оно "иное и постороннее", то действительно основа.




> Но вы зачем-то душу(психику) обозначили как атман и начали свою критику.


Внимательно перечитайте всю дискуссию. Я оспорил (отдельно!) ряд ваших бредовых заявлений:

1) Что те, кто отрицают атман, не являются буддистами - это я оспорил на основе работ Нагарджуны, Чандракирти и Арьядевы.  Т.к. атман (букв. "душа" или "самость") в буддизме отрицается, возникает концепция анатмавады - отсутствия души.

2) Что пять скандх считаются душой и поэтому душа в буддизме признается. Здесь вы просто сказали бред ("так учат во всех традициях" и не смогли это ничем подтвердить), а затем не смогли внятно объяснить, зачем называть душой то, что во время смерти распадается точно так же, как физическое тело. 

3) После этого вы сказали, что скандхи не распадаются, на что я вам ответил цитатой из Согьяла Ринпоче. На это вы тоже внятно не возразили - просто разрешили Согьялу Ринпоче "делать ошибки".

4) Когда я объяснил, как именно распадаются скандхи и где содержатся их отпечатки (в алая-виджняне), вы ухватили термин (который сами - до того, как на него сослался я - использовать не смогли) и теперь пытаетесь утверждать, что я обозначил алая-виджняну как атман. Ну не бред ли?

Чем дальше, тем позорнее.

----------


## Fritz

Пампкин,
Ну почему же, я почти всё объяснил, даже цитаты из словарей привёл, что для меня нехарактерно, т.к. люблю своими словами выражаться, так быстрее и солиднее. Мне не всё равно что и как называть, особенно если заранее договорились, что это называем так, а это эдак. А тут получилось, что я объяснил что я ( и не только я) и как называю, вольно пользуясь родным языком, т.к. вольный человек, а мне говорят что я ошибаясь, приписывая моим объяснениям смысл, которого я вовсе и  не упоминал. Подменой тезиса это называется вроде как.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> А тут получилось, что я объяснил что я ( и не только я) и как называю, вольно пользуясь родным языком, т.к. вольный человек, а мне говорят что я ошибаясь, приписывая моим объяснениям смысл, которого я вовсе и не упоминал.


Кто же тут заявлял, что "пять скандх" - это душа и так "учат во всех традициях"? Позорьте себя, но не традиции. Не можете привести подтверждения того, что учителя считают пять скандх душой (два совершенно разных явлениях) - не надо им приписывать свои измышления.

----------


## Fritz

Ну правильно, душа в смысле психика, психика в переводе с греческого - душевность. 5 скандх  - тоже психика, тобишь душевность. Душевность и атманичность - разные вещи, причём, рискну заметить диаметрально разные. 
Я понимаю, что многие евробуддисты усилленно борятся с культурным кодом выработанным авраамическими религиями, а некоторые израильские буддисты даже используют закидывание камнями во имя борьбы с этим самым кодом.  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Пришли к тому, с чего начали. Непонятно, зачем нужно было городить кучу бреда, когда можно было сразу сказать, что это вам так приспичило скандхи (которые, кстати, не просто психика - слово "скандхи" не случайно переводят как "психофизические совокупности") называть душой, и не сочинять ерунду.




> Позорьте себя, но не традиции. Не можете привести подтверждения того, что учителя считают пять скандх душой (два совершенно разных явлениях) - не надо им приписывать свои измышления.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

Учение это то, что передают Учителя, а не вольности обусловленного ума. Гитлер вон тоже вольной личностью был... толку-то...

----------


## Fritz

Учителя, буддийские, не передавали, что душа - это атман, что алая виджняна - атман и что атман - это феномен. 

Еше Дамо, началось всё с топик стартера, который стартанул топик так, как он умеет это делать. И началось привычное развешивание лозунгов евробуддистами что "мол души не существует" во имя великой буддийской революции до основанья а затем. На христианских ресурсах, некоторых, часто нарисовываются типа буддисты и начинают прогонять ошибки в стиле "что мол души не существует". В результате люди смотрят на "буддистов" как на идиотов, да ещё не умеющих договариваться. Оказывается, вполне заслуженно. Проще говоря, весь бред проистёк из Вашей головы, разбирайтесь.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Учителя, буддийские, не передавали, что душа - это атман, что алая виджняна - атман и что атман - это феномен.


Тук-тук войдите.

"Душа" - это "атман". Это элементарный перевод санскритского термина.
Алая-виджняна - это НЕ атман. Это два разных термина - "душа" (или "самость") и "сознание-хранилище". Но сколько я вам об этом ни повторяю, вам все равно глючится, что я считаю эти явления одним и тем же.

Как я уже сказал, _"Он обкуривает своих противников сигарами. И нарочно курит дешевые, чтобы дым противней был"._

----------


## Fritz

Ничего не элементарный. Некоторым словам в русском языке перевода почти нет, таким как дхарма, атман, т.к. в русской, да и в европейской целиком, религиозно-философской традиции не выработаны эти категории. Лучше тогда уж слово атман как "атом " переводить, да и то не то получается. Поэтому, в серьёзной литературе такие слова как атман никогда не переводятся, во всяком случае без кучи сносок и звёздочек. Я с самого начала намекнул на неквалифицированность переводчиков. Самость - тем более не душа. С какой стати самость - это душа? Алаю виджняну Вы атманом напрямую не назвали, но охарактеризовали её как атман, да так, что читатель вправе был воскликнуть что-нибудь вроде "батюшки, так этож старина атман!". Разбирайтесь.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> но охарактеризовали её ак атман, да так, что читатель вправе был воскликнуть что-нибудь вроде "батюшки, так этож старина атман!"


Батюшки, какая ж трава бывает!

О неквалифицированности переводчиков вам дает право судить спец. образование? Мне как индологу любопытно слушать ваши рассуждения о том, какие все дурачки (под раздачу попали: Согьял Ринпоче, Нагарджуна с Арьядевой, переводчики, я сам) и "я одна тут Мери Поппинс".

----------


## Fritz

Что ж Вы индолог такие ошибки жёсткие делаете?  :Cool:   Хотя, индологи - тоже люди и имеют право на ошибку. 
Но, в принципе, если индологи сплотятся в стальную колонну и выступят единым фронтом, то, возможно в словарях мы и найдём дополнительный пункт перевода слова атман как "душа". И выглядеть это будет примерно так: 


> Душа
> ж. 1. Нематериальная - по идеалистическим представлениям - субстанция, противопоставляемая телу. // Бессмертное - по религиозным представлениям - начало в человеке, составляющее сущность его жизни и связывающее его с Богом. 2. Внутренний мир человека. // Психические переживания как основа его жизни. 3. Совокупность склонностей и черт, присущих определенному лицу. // Человек как носитель каких-л. склонностей и черт. 4. перен. Главное лицо где-л.; организатор, вдохновитель. // Общий любимец в коллективе. 5. перен. Сущность, основа чего-л. 6. разг. Человек единица счета. 7. Употр. как ласково-фамильярное обращение к кому-л *8. индолог. Атман*


Но пока подобного  нет. Для освещения подобных случаев  неквалифицированности переводчиков достаточно и неполного среднего образования, собственно, умения читать. Читать теже словари.  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Но пока подобного нет. Для освещения подобных случаев неквалифицированности переводчиков достаточно и неполного среднего образования, собственно, умения читать. Читать теже словари


Как вы могли бы догадаться, читать надо не толковые, а санскритско-русские словари. Иностранные слова обычно ищут в словарях соответствующего языка, а не в толковом. В приведенном вами отрывке нет не только слова "атман", но и слов soul, Seele, &#226;me, anima, alma и других замечательных иностранных понятий, которые по-русски все означают "душа".

Но мы по крайней мере дождались от вас еще одной опоры на источник, хоть и опять не на тот! А теперь испробуйте Яндекс на слове "атман" и ознакомьтесь с результатами.

А вообще хорошая идея в отсутствие знаний и доводов все переводить во флуд.

----------


## Fritz

> Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".
> 
> Такой вот коробкой по отношению к распиленным скандхам является алая-виджняна - "коренное сознание", из которого возникают все остальные, подобному тому, как из оплодотворенной яйцеклетки возникает тело живого существа.
> 
> Во время смерти распадаются скандхи, элементы и семь видов сознания. Остается алая-виджняна.
> 
> С точки зрения буддизма атмана нет, а алая-виджняна есть, и это разные феномены.


Типичное описание алая виджняны как атман.

Про душу я уже всё сказал адекватно. Не буду повторяться, а тем более теребить самый индолгический ресурс - Яндекс, на предмет атмана.
Из сострадания пожертвую индологу, не читающему толковые словари, знание о том, что душу лучше переводить как санатана  (सनातन), и наоборот, имхо, санатана будет точнее.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Из сострадания пожертвую индологу, не читающему толковые словари, знание о том, что душу лучше переводить как санатана (सनातन), и наоборот, имхо, санатана будет точнее.


Санатана, мой невежественный друг, это прилагательное, и означает оно "вечный" или "изначальный". Душа здесь совершенно не при чем.

----------


## Fritz

Всякое прилагательное при обосуществлении становится существительным.  Например, "русский". Кстати, оно не только такие переводы имеет, и не только как прилагательное. Возьмите тогда сантану (संतान), непрерывный поток. Для души очень хороший перевод.  Сам то я не индолог, поэтому в словообразованиях имею право не разбираться. Надо линк на словарь давать индологу?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> На христианских ресурсах, некоторых, часто нарисовываются типа буддисты и начинают прогонять ошибки в стиле "что мол души не существует".


 Буддизм это Учение Будды. Будда учил, что нету ничего. Так что души нету :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Надо линк на словарь давать индологу?


Достаточно не писать бред, если в чем-то ни ухом ни рылом. А то получается агрессивный дилетантизм.

Вот вам санскритско-английский словарь. Введите в нем слово soul и ооооочень внимательно посмотрите на первый предложенный вариант. Затем введите sanatana и внимааательно посмотрите варианты перевода.

После этого постарайтесь не делать абсурдных заявлений. Все-таки перед людьми стыдно, представляете сколько их тут? Вдруг все cмеяться начнут, разве это не конфуз?

----------


## Fritz

Да ладно Вам, со своим словарём. Атман - не душа вовсе, в авраамизмах (во всяком случае в христианстве) нет концепции атмана. По смыслу. Почему я уже объяснил. Ошибка в Вашем словаре. Мне больше как перевод "души" "пуруша" и "чит", понравились. Пуруша и чит - явно не атман, а наоборот. Даже в Вашем словаре есть несколько противоречивых переводов слова "душа". Вы ещё и словарями пользоваться не умеете. Ну и правильно, зачем это индологу.  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Да ладно Вам, со своим словарём. Атман - не душа вовсе, в авраамизмах (во всяком случае в христианстве) нет концепции атмана. По смыслу. Почему я уже объяснил. Ошибка в Вашем словаре. Мне больше как перевод "души" "пуруша" и "чит", понравились. Пуруша и чит - явно не атман, а наоборот. Даже в Вашем словаре есть несколько противоречивых переводов слова "душа". Вы ещё и словарями пользоваться не умеете. Ну и правильно, зачем это индологу.


Ну и я говорю - "все дураки, я Мэри Поппинс".

----------


## Fritz

Что, революции не получилось, - не удалось всех неверных в буддизм обратить заявлениями о "том, что души не существует"? :Cool:

----------


## Норбу

Фритц, вы слишком задираетесь и совсем не хотите читать и видеть сообщений Yeshe_Damo, а зря, он толковые вещи пишет. А то вся тема стала боем между двумя персонами. Вам лишь бы потолкаться...

----------


## Fritz

Почему же? Я все сообщения прочитываю, почти все его ошибки замечаю и стараюсь комментировать. Можно это заметить по обильным цитатам с моей стороны, граничащим с конспектированием. И это не бой, а испытание психики(души) индолога - он всё не может ошибки признать и исправиться. А ведь это несложно. 
И что, по-Вашему, я бестолковые вещи пишу?  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> И что, по-Вашему, я бестолковые вещи пишу?


Sancta simplicitas.

----------


## Per Se

> Право на жизнь имеет вообще всё. Но это не значит, что нужно неразборчиво относиться к этому "всему".
> Из изданий - вот это, например.


Вот что сказано в одном из писем Конгтрула:
"Когда вы видите учения-терма этого человека [Чокгьюр Лингпа], который даже не знает грамматики, это поражает! Поистине удивительно, что такие великолепные учения вышли из-под руки человека, не знакомого с орфографией!"

Блистательное величие. Воспоминания йогина дзогчен Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче. стр.66

П.С. К сожалению, ваша ссылка недоступна.

----------


## Юрий Никифоров

> Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".


А можно подробнее, в чем разница?
Если что-то переходит из воплощения в воплощение и относится к некоему человеку, то получается это является для него некой бессмертной частью. В чем я не прав?

----------


## Fritz

Разница только в буквах и слогах, а так-то Еше Дамо в виде атмана представил алая виджняна дхарму.
Но это ещё не всё на форуме. Есть товарищи проповедующие другую крайность, крайность нигилизма и ещё Будде её зачем-то приписывают:




> Буддизм это Учение Будды. Будда учил, что нету ничего. Так что души нету


Вот они здесь друг друга-то и благодарят за сообщения.

Успокаивает только то, что взгляды любителей крайностей долго не продержатся.   :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Вот они здесь друг друга-то и благодарят за сообщения.


Хотите мы вас поблагодарим? А то вы как желчная дама, которой на восьмое марта никто не подарил цветов.




> Если что-то переходит из воплощения в воплощение и относится к некоему человеку, то получается это является для него некой бессмертной частью. В чем я не прав?


Теорию о том, что существует некая основа, которая как сущность переходит их жизни в жизнь и несет с собой самскары личности, развивала школа Пуггалавада. Однако основой тибетского буддизма является школа Мадхьямака, основатель которой Нагарджуна в своих трудах доказал иллюзорность концепций "бессмертной" или "постоянной" основы, Бога-Творца и других якобы "постоянных" явлений, за которое мы могли бы начать цепляться, создавая тем самым причины для дальнейшего блуждания в сансаре.

Концепция, которую мне довелось слышать от учителей или встречать в текстах - это не "сущность" или "часть", а континуум, поток состояний. Традиционный пример с зажиганием одной лампы от другой, при которой предыдущая лампа гаснет, мне доводилось слышать от учителя. В "Палийском каноне" он изложен так ("Вопросы царя Милинды"):




> The king asked: "Venerable Nagasena, is it so that one does not transmigrate and one is reborn?"
> 
> "Yes, your majesty, one does not transmigrate and one is reborn."
> "How, venerable Nagasena, is it that one does not transmigrate and one is reborn? Give me an analogy."
> "Just as, your majesty, if someone kindled one lamp from another, is it indeed so, your majesty, that the lamp would transmigrate from the other lamp?"
> "Certainly not, venerable sir."
> "Indeed just so, your majesty, one does not transmigrate and one is reborn."
> "Give me another analogy."
> "Do you remember, your majesty, when you were a boy learning some verse from a teacher?"
> ...


Как видите, в сутре объясняется, что полученное нами из предыдущего воплощения - это не некая "перерождающаяся" сущность, а просто импульс.

Другой, более современный пример, который мне доводилось слушать - видеоряд на экране телевизора. На первый взгляд нам может показаться, что это полноценная "сущность". Однако затем мы узнаем принцип существования этого ряда как сменяющих друг друга статических изображений, т.е. просто как континуума, а не бессмертной или постояной основы, и перестаем верить в постоянство или самобытие видеоряда как чего-то большего, чем просто потока сменяющих друг друга изображений. В этом смысле "поток ума" - это поток сменяющих друг друга ментальных состояний, а не некая сущность.

Продолжая развивать эту метафору, алая-виджняну как отпечатки - она не является сама по себе некой "идентичностью" или "личностью", иначе мы, вопреки сутре, действительно "перерождались бы как лампа", а не просто воспринимали импульс - можно уподобить некой части изображения-видеоряда. Но эти кармические отпечатки все равно не самосущи, а являются лишь частью сменяющих друг друга статических изображений. При исчерпании кармы исчезает соответствующая часть изображения, на смену ей приходят пять татхагат как символ пяти мудростей, который мы реализовали, а поток ума все равно остается потоком, континуумом, а не сущностью, на которую можно было бы навесить ярлык "душа".

По поводу того, почему нельзя поток ума (постоянный континуум, казалось бы) называть "бессмертной частью" или "основой", я также привел крайне простой пример про "злых духов" и "бактерии" - функция подобна, а сущность различна, и подмена понятий из соображений чьей-то косности - возможная причина дальнейших заблуждений.

Кстати, следующий отрывок из "Вопросов царя Милинды" прямо отрицает душу:




> III.5.6: Soul {Miln 71}
> 
> The king asked: "Venerable Nagasena, is a soul to be found?"
> 
> The elder replied: "According to ultimate reality, your majesty, a soul is not to be found."
> 
> "You are clever, venerable Nagasena."


Вот так - просто и со вкусом.

----------


## Калдэн

Yeshe_Damo , я восхищён Вашей выдержкой .   :Kiss: 
Развиваете парамиту терпения ?

----------


## Fritz

Точно, скорее всего по второму кругу пошёл:



> soul is not to be found.


Опять ему объяснять, что "душа" - не самый удачный вариант перевода слова "атман"? Так ведь он завтра снова забудет что ему говорят.
Тут ещё один вопрос вырисовывается, по проблеме переводов - переводят все кому не лень,   не вникая особо в смысл. Да так, что создаётся впечатление будто Нагасена вот так вот по-английски и говорил : soul is not to be found. Хорошо хоть, что тибетский канон махасиддхи и бодхисаттвы переводили, можно доверять.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Опять ему объяснять, что "душа" - не самый удачный вариант перевода слова "атман"? Так ведь он завтра снова забудет что ему говорят.


Вы недостаточно компетентны, чтобы делать такие выводы и это уже доказали - это раз. Слово непойми кого с БФ против поколений санскритологов и востоковедов, которые занимаются переводами текстов (причем не только на русский, но и на европейские языки)  - выбор, конечно, сложный.

В приведенном отрывке в оригинале на пали НЕ слово "атман" - два.

Кстати, вот еще замечательное из "Ланкаватара-сутры":




> Учение о Лоне Таковости явлено, дабы избавить философов от привязанности к представлению о Божественном Атмане как сверхъестественной личности, дабы их умы, [ограниченные] привязанностью к умозрительному понятию "душа" как к чему-то наделённому самостоятельным существованием, могли скорейшим образом пробудиться [и достигнуть] состояния совершенного просветления. Все такие понятия как "причинная обусловленность", "наследование", "атомы", "первичные элементы, образующие личность", "личная душа", "Высший Дух", "Верховный Бог", "Творец" – являются лишь плодами воображения и проявлениями ума.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

И, наконец, аппеляция к высшему в нашей скромной тибетской традиции. Его Святейшество Далай-лама:




> "Буддистские традиции в целом отвергли искушение утверждать существование "я", атмана, или души."


Уж если ЕС, который довольно хорошо говорит по-английски ставит "атман" (atman) и "душу" (soul) в синонимическом ряду...

----------


## Fritz

> В приведенном отрывке в оригинале на пали НЕ слово "атман" - два.


А какое там слово?




> дабы их умы, [ограниченные] привязанностью к умозрительному понятию "душа" как к чему-то наделённому самостоятельным существованием, могли скорейшим образом пробудиться [и достигнуть] состояния совершенного просветления.


Дык, наделить нечто самостоятельным существованием можно всё, что угодно, например нирвану, архатство или буддовость, неговоря уже о всех остальных объектах. Так что вопрос упирается в воззрение а не в словоприменение - можно говорить "душа" и иметь правильное воззрение и говорить "Дхарма" и иметь в виду индуизм.




> Слово непойми кого с БФ против поколений санскритологов и востоковедов, которые занимаются переводами текстов (причем не только на русский, но и на европейские языки) - выбор, конечно, сложный.


А это вообще не аргументация. Особенно насчёт поколений. Санскритологи и востоковеды тоже люди и тоже ошибаются. Переводы засчитываются только в исполнении достигших (архатов, бодхисаттв и махасиддхов) или хотябы плотно практикующих в рамках данной традиции, а не каких-то там востоковедов мифических. Опять же, мы с Вами уже видели по Вашей же ссылке на словарь, что слово "душа" может переводиться по-разному совершенно и всё зависит от воззренческих рамок пользователя при употреблении в определённом контексте. А Вы всё не унимаетесь, продолжаете тут великую буддийскую революцию продвигать, непримиримый Вы наш.  :Cool:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Переводы засчитываются только в исполнении достигших (архатов, бодхисаттв и махасиддхов) или хотябы плотно практикующих в рамках данной традиции, а не каких-то там востоковедов мифических.


Ну вот я вам Далай-ламу процитировал. "Разбирайтесь".

----------


## Fritz

ЕСДЛ сам не в курсе что душа - это не только атман. Его ввели так или иначе в заблуждение. В будд. традиции известна только атманавада и нигилизм с материализмом - то, что было в ходу в тогдашней Индии. Есть душа, а есть атманирование души, наделение души статусом атмана (это то, что Вы проделали с алая виджняна дхармой  :Cool:  )вот это и отрицается в буддизме, а обычная феноменальная душа считается реальной. ЕСДЛ глупые европейские переводчики и комментаторы сказали, что атман (bdag) - это soul и только soul, вот Он и повторяет.
А я сказал слово, употребил ,и прокомментировал слово и его употребление, как положено в обществе культурном. Вы же стали продолжать тупить "что души не существует". Советская власть славно поработала - таких отборных  революционеров вырастила.  :Cool:

----------


## Вова Л.

*Fritz*,

"Все не в ногу, один я в ногу!". Вам привели цитаты. Приведите и Вы что-то в подтверждение своей точки зрения - точку зрения кого-то из буддологов, востоковедов, авторитетных учителй и т.д. А то получается, что Вы у нас единственный, знающий истинное значение слова "душа".

----------


## Fritz

Здравствуйте, Вова Л.!
Я ж вроде привёл аргументацию на основании примитивной очевидной логики. Причём здесь востоковеды и особенно буддологи? Для практикующего буддиста, замечу, может, пригодится Вам, все эти "специалисты" не авторитет. И не я единственный кто знает значение слова "душа". Еше Дамо привёл статью из словаря, где даётся минимум 4 разных значения слова "душа", не только "атман", но он продолжает сам же себя опровергать - бубнить настойчиво, что душа это только "атман". По его логике получается, что "Дхарма" - это только индуизм, т.е. атманавада, а "нирвана" - это только растворение в Брахмане. Честно говоря, мой инструментарий по донесению некоего смысла до подобных собеседников заканчивается, тут уже, похоже, очередь за фармакологическими методами воздействия.

----------


## Fat

> ЕСДЛ сам не в курсе что душа - это не только атман. Его ввели так или иначе в заблуждение. .....  ЕСДЛ глупые европейские переводчики и комментаторы сказали, что атман (bdag) - это soul и только soul, вот Он и повторяет.


ПАЦТАЛОМ! Бедный, бедный ЕСДЛ, как же ему тут достается, то но "хитрый гэлугпинский политик", то не знает где тут атман, а где соул...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fritz

А аргументация есть?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я ж вроде привёл аргументацию на основании примитивной очевидной логики.


Не подскажите учебник по примитивной очевидной логике?

----------


## Fritz

Не подскажу. У Вас есть что-то по сабж, особенно аргументация?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Не подскажу. У Вас есть что-то по сабж, особенно аргументация?


Я похож на идиота, который готов обсуждать одно и тоже по сто раз?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> "Дхарма" - это только индуизм, т.е. атманавада





> а "нирвана" - это только растворение в Брахмане.


Вы или абсолютно невежественны, или абсолютно невменяемы. Индуизм и анатмавада - две принципиально ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ системы, по той простой причине для индуизма аксиомой является СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ атмана, а для анатмавады (элемента Дхармы, что мы уже выяснили) - НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ.

Ваша фраза звучит как "Дхарма - это только христианство, т.е. сатанизм".

На это вы опять возразите, очевидно, что разница "только в буквах". Также прошу заметить, что за все время дискуссии вы
1) Не привели ни одного аргумента
2) В упор не увидели аргументов оппонентов
3) Требуете от них дальнейших аргументов, не прочитав первоначальных

По поводу вселенского заговора переводчиков обязательно напишите Его Святейшеству и в газету "Труд" - "Про то как Тубтен Джинпа, Джеффри Хопкинс и Алекс Берзин Далай-ламу обманывали".

Модераторы, положите конец этому выносу мозга  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

> Я похож на идиота, который готов обсуждать одно и тоже по сто раз?


Но Вы же попросили учебник логики, вот я и подумал, что готов. Показалось, значит.




> Вы или абсолютно невежественны, или абсолютно невменяемы. Индуизм и анатмавада - две принципиально ПРОТИВОПОЛОЖНЫЕ системы, по той простой причине для индуизма аксиомой является СУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ атмана, а для анатмавады (элемента Дхармы, что мы уже выяснили) - НЕСУЩЕСТВОВАНИЕ.


Может, я и абсолютно невменяемый, это решат три врача на консилиуме в ближайшем ПНД, но Вы вот уже несколько страниц подряд путаете слово "атманавада" со словом "анатмавада". Да, эти слова похожи, особенно при беглом чтении. А люди из-за Вас и Вашего беглого желания что-то понимать учебники логики уже требуют.

Тубтен Джинпа, Джеффри Хопкинс и Алекс Берзин - люди, способные на ошибку. ЕСДЛ внужден из сострадания из политических соображений обсуждать души и атманы. В Ламриме же говорится о пользе обсуждения посторонних религий с небуддистами. Мне сказанное ЕСДЛамой понятно, и понятно в будд. контексте.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но Вы же попросили учебник логики, вот я и подумал, что готов. Показалось, значит.


Наверное, это было из нетривиальной логики. Человек просит учебник логики, значит ему нужен учебник. ))) И ничего больше.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Может, я и абсолютно невменяемый, это решат три врача на консилиуме в ближайшем ПНД, но Вы вот уже несколько страниц подряд путаете слово "атманавада" со словом "анатмавада".


Ух ты, и правда! А есть устойчивый термин "атманавада"? Кто его использует (желательно пример)? И как это согласуется с тем, что я только что процитировал ЕС Далай-ламу на тему _несуществования_ атмана?

Это не устраняет вопроса о том, что вы пытаетесь приписать мне совершенно абсурдные утверждения, которые сами и делаете, e.g. про Нирвану и Брахман (которого в буддизме нет и не может быть), на тему которых я привел прекрасную цитату из Нагарджуны - о том, что Нирвана никакое не растворение.

Про заговор напишите-таки.




> Тубтен Джинпа, Джеффри Хопкинс и Алекс Берзин - люди, способные на ошибку. ЕСДЛ внужден из сострадания из политических соображений обсуждать души и атманы. В Ламриме же говорится о пользе обсуждения посторонних религий с небуддистами. Мне сказанное ЕСДЛамой понятно, и понятно в будд. контексте.


Создается впечатление, что себя вы считаете единственным человеком, неспособным на ошибку. Но базового вопроса мы так и не устранили - кто из учителей говорит о душе как о пяти скандхах? Не имея ответа, вы занимаетесь словоблудием.

----------


## Fritz

Утверждений всех Вы слава Богу не утверждаете, а вот логику определённую задали некоторыми своими утверждениями. В рамках таковой я и синтезировал ряд утверждений, опровергая которые Вы опровергаете свои ранние утверждения.

Про заговор всё просто, имхо. Тубтен Джинпа и ЕСДЛ врядли глубоко вникали в богословие авраамических религий (что не очень-то рекомендует Ламрим) и знакомы с теизмами только атманистическими. Джеффри Хопкинс и Алекс Берзин - вообще не знаю кто такие, скорее всего, такие же прохожие, как и я. Ведите их сюда, обсудим вопрос.


зы ну "атмавада", я уже говорил, что не силён в санскрите. Хотя, может и возможен термин атманавада - учение о носителе атманистического воззрения.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Утверждений всех Вы слава Богу не утверждаете, а вот логику определённую задали некоторыми своими утверждениями. В рамках таковой я и синтезировал ряд утверждений, опровергая которые Вы опровергаете свои ранние утверждения.


"Я летаю, я в раю" (с)

----------


## PampKin Head

> "Я летаю, я в раю" (с)


Думаю, что в ПНД приземлят.

----------


## Fritz

> Создается впечатление, что себя вы считаете единственным человеком, неспособным на ошибку. Но базового вопроса мы так и не устранили - кто из учителей говорит о душе как о пяти скандхах? Не имея ответа, вы занимаетесь словоблудием.


Это неверное впечатление. Я очень часто ошибаюсь. 

Все учителя говорят, из тех, кто считает скандхами психику. Вы хотите по очередному кругу пойти?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Все учителя говорят, из тех, кто считает скандхами психику. Вы хотите по очередному кругу пойти?


Нет, я обращаю ваше внимание на то, что вы так ничем и не смогли подтвердить. Ну дайте же нам цитату, где учителя говорят о скандхах как у душе!

Про-сим!
Про-сим!
Про-сим!

----------


## Fritz

Ну хорошо, я ошибся (покамест признаем это), скандхи это не психика (душа по-гречески). Тогда что такое скандхи и их совокупность, что говорят Ваши учителя? Научите глупого. Только чур по-русски. Неужто 5 куч? Это управление городскими свалками?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ну хорошо, я ошибся (покамест признаем это), скандхи это не психика (душа по-гречески). Тогда что такое скандхи и их совокупность, что говорят Ваши учителя? Научите глупого. Только чур по-русски. Неужто 5 куч? Это управление городскими свалками?


Мы это уже обсудили, долго и много  :Smilie:  Скандхи - психофизические совокупности.

Почему нельзя их называть душой, я объяснил в примере про злых духов болезни и бактерии, который, казалось бы, понятен и первокласснику - почему нельзя подменять понятия из соображений "моим друзьям так удобнее".

Часто вы вообще слышите, чтобы слово "психика" подменяли словом "душа", или чтобы к "психике" относили физическое тело и пять органов (!) чувств?

----------


## Fritz

Психика и душа - это одно и тоже. Душа по-русски, а психика по-гречески. Вы долго это будете усваивать? Если вы ненавидите греческий или ещё какой-нибудь язык, то рекомендую блестать умом на форуме скинхэдов, а не здесь.
Но, меня больше другое взволновало - Ваши душевнофизические совокупности, а именно физические. Интересно как Вы воспринимаете своё физическое тело, как Вы формируете представление о нём, в душе (психике) или протоны и электроны сами в себе формируют представления о грубом физ. теле? Особенно интересны случаи фантомных болей - ноги физической нет, а она представляется в душе и болит при этом. Иными словами, как Вы и Ваши учителя разделяют физическое и душевное? Также интересно как материально осознают себя физ. элементы трупа - в душе, психике или ещё как-то?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Психика и душа - это одно и тоже. Душа по-русски, а психика по-гречески. Вы долго это будете усваивать? Если вы ненавидите греческий или ещё какой-нибудь язык, то рекомендую блестать умом на форуме скинхэдов, а не здесь.


Вы взрываете мне мозг  :Smilie:  Ну обопритесь уже на что-нибудь! Не можете на буддийских учителей - хоть на светило психологии или филологии, что ли.

Кстати, "душа" на греческом - не психика, а психе. Психика - производное (причем придуманное отнюдь не греками) и значение у него другое.

Еще подумайте, почем на Западе исследуют тему КОРРЕЛЯЦИИ между буддийской идеей о пяти скандхах и западным представлением о психике, а вы уже говорите об их тождественности.

Про скинхедов очень в тему. Вы недавно тут вещали "Я вольный человек, все хочу на своем языке!".




> Но, меня больше другое взволновало - Ваши душевнофизические совокупности, а именно физические. Интересно как Вы воспринимаете своё физическое тело, как Вы формируете представление о нём, в душе (психике) или протоны и электроны сами в себе формируют представления о грубом физ. теле? Особенно интересны случаи фантомных болей - ноги физической нет, а она представляется в душе и болит при этом. Иными словами, как Вы и Ваши учителя разделяют физическое и душевное? Также интересно как материально осознают себя физ. элементы трупа - в душе, психике или ещё как-то?


В "Вишуддхамагге" выделены 24 аспекта первой скандхи:




> * глаза, уши, нос, язык, тело
>     * видимое, звук, аромат, вкус
>     * женские качества, мужские качества
>     * принцип жизни
>     * сердечная основа
>     * движения тела, использование голоса
>     * элемент пространства
>     * легкость, пластичность, податливость материи
>     *рост, продолженность, угасание, непостоянство материи
>     * физическое питание


Если ваша психика включает "физическое питание" как элемент - вопросов больше не имею, это все ставит на свои места. А сердечную основу (т.е. физическое сердце) ваша психика воспринимает? Или душа?

Исходный тезис, собственно, мы уже доказали: никакие учителя буддизма не учат, что пять скандх - это душа. Вы ведь не сказали "Во всех традициях учат, что психика - это пять скандх" - нет, надо было делать голословные утверждения о душе (автор темы задала вопрос о перераждающейся части, а это никак не психика и не пять скандх), потом пытаться доказать, что атман это не душа, что пять скандх не распадаются при смерти и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Fritz

Ну не знаю, я располагаю только общедоступными энциклопедическими данными:



> ПСИХИКА (от греч. psychikos - душевный) - совокупность душевных процессов и явлений (ощущения, восприятия, эмоции, память и т. п.); специфический аспект жизнедеятельности животных и человека в их взаимодействии с окружающей средой. *Находится в единстве с соматическими (телесными) процессами* и характеризуется активностью, целостностью, соотнесенностью с миром (см. Интенция), развитием, саморегуляцией, коммуникативностью, адаптацией и т. д. Появляется на определенной ступени биологической эволюции. Высшая форма психики - сознание - присуща человеку. Изучается психологией.
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...





> Психика (от греч. psychikos - душевный) - форма взаимодействия животного организма с окружающей средой, опосредствованная активным отражением признаков объективной реальности. Активность отражения проявляется прежде всего в поиске и опробовании будущих действий - в плане идеальных образов.





> Еще подумайте, почем на Западе исследуют тему КОРРЕЛЯЦИИ между буддийской идеей о пяти скандхах и западным представлением о психике, а вы уже говорите об их тождественности.


Это не идея, но имеющаяся в опыте данность, западные представления ей тождественны. По очень простой причине тождественны - ничего другого не существует. И ни западные исследователи, ни буддийские идеологи ничего нового придумать или привнести неспособны.

И зачем Вам знать о моих буддийких учителях? Вы со мной общаетесь или с учителями? Я заметил тут приём нездоровый полемический на БФ - чуть что, то сразу "кто твой учитель?!" Непонятно с какой целью задаётся вопрос. Как будто какой-то посторонний учитель тут при делах.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Это не идея, но имеющаяся в опыте данность, западные представления ей тождественны. По очень простой причине тождественны - ничего другого не существует. И ни западные исследователи, ни буддийские идеологи ничего нового придумать или привнести неспособны.


Заметьте, нигде в энциклопедических данных не сказано о тождественности психики и души, и везде отсылка только к прилагательному psychikos как к слову, от которого русское существительно "психика" является ПРОИЗВОДНЫМ.

Вы же только что уверенно вещали, что "психика" - греческое слово для "души", и отослали меня на форум скинхедов.




> Это не идея, но имеющаяся в опыте данность, западные представления ей тождественны. По очень простой причине тождественны - ничего другого не существует.


"Вся вселенная - это мой колодец. Ничего больше существовать не может!" - знаменитая притча о лягушке. В конце лягушка вылазит из колодца и умирает от разрыва сердца при виде необъятности неба.




> И зачем Вам знать о моих буддийких учителях? Вы со мной общаетесь или с учителями?


К несчастью, с вами, потому что учителя Дхармы обычно способны на адекватный диалог и опираются в своих знаниях на учения трех уровней, слова Будды и писания святых - их этому профессионально учат при обучении дебатам. Ни к одному из этих источников вы не прибегли.

А что в вопросе вас так смутило? Вы стыдитесь учителей?

Модераторов прошу тему закрыть, разговор уже идет по второму кругу  :Smilie:

----------


## Fritz

Ну, окей, договорились, давайте заменим слово "душа" на слово "душевное", тоже существительное. Что изменилось при производстве производного? У нас получается, пусть и не очень-то звучит, - "душевногофизические совокупности". Нормально?




> А что в вопросе вас так смутило? Вы стыдитесь учителей?


Нет, они сами за себя, а я сам за себя. Если я что-то из знаний принял, то они мои и говорить надо со мной, а не с моими учителями.




> Ни к одному из этих источников вы не прибегли.


Почему же? Я вам цитировал словари и энциклопедии. Так же есть общепринятые понятия, модели и способы объяснения. На основании всего этого я Вам всё объяснил. Другое дело, может, я линки на энциклопедии не давал, так Вы и не просили. И не думаю, что Вы способны будете понимать что-либо из цитат от моих учителей, если Вы плаваете на уровне материала средней школы. Чего стоит только одна алая виджняна дхарма представленная вами в виде атмана. Начните с чтения статей Торчинова, "Введение в буддологию" начните читать.  :Cool:  Надо линк?

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Чего стоит только одна алая виджняна дхарма представленная вами в виде атмана.


Я восемь раз объяснил в чем разница, а вы все повторяете "представленная вами в виде атмана". Попка не дурак?




> Почему же? Я вам цитировал словари и энциклопедии.


А вам в ответ несколько человек цитировали сутры, Нагарджуну, Чандракирти, Буддагхошу, Согьяла Ринпоче, ЕС Далай-ламу. Однозначно, интеллектуальная победа за вами, вы ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ убедили!




> Начните с чтения статей Торчинова, "Введение в буддологию" начните читать


Вот вы и попались, батенька. Начнем-таки с Торчинова ("Учение о "Я" и личности в классическом индийском буддизме"):




> Доктрина личности является важнейшей буддийской доктриной, известной обычно как учение о несуществовании индивидуального субстанциального простого и вечного 'я', или души (атмана). Эта доктрина называется обычно на санскрите анатмавада.


Вы тут совсем недавно развивали теорию о том, что "атман" нельзя переводить как душа.
Буду также очень рад увидеть цитату из Торчинова, в которой он утверждал бы, что пять скандх - это душа.

...или вот еще на тему атмана и алая-виджняны:




> Однако и манас не является коренным, или базовым сознанием, поскольку для него также существует нечто, воспринимаемое манасом в качестве Атмана - простого вечного субстанциального 'я', или души. Это 'нечто' и есть восьмое сознание - алая-виджняна (буквально: 'сознание-сокровищница', 'сознание-хранилище'.
> 
> Алая-виджняна, таким образом, является коренным сознанием (мула-виджняна), или, как говорят тибетцы, это есть 'сознание - корень всего' (тиб. сем кюн жи /семс кюн гжи). Все остальные виды сознания (семивидное эмпирическое сознание) с их интенциональностью и содержаниями проистекают из алая-виджняны или, точнее, являются формами ее инобытия, ее превращенными формами (паринама). Но алая-виджняна никоим образом не Абсолют и не субстанция. Во-первых, как мы увидим позднее, алая-виджняна относится к уровню относительно реального, а не совершенно реального. Во-вторых, алая-виджняна представляет собой не покоящуюся, 'пребывающую' субстанцию, а континуум, и тексты часто сравнивают ее с рекой или потоком. Естественно, что алая-виджняна, как и все, проистекшее из нее, непостоянна (анитья) и мгновенна. В-третьих, алая-виджнян неизмеримо много: каждое живое существо с переживаемым им миром сводится к 'своей' алая-виджняне, которая сама предлежит субъектно-объектной дихотомии.

----------


## Fritz

Ну хорошо, а на каком основании Вы и Ваши авторитеты решили, что душа - это атман? Что такое атман?

Что же до Торчинова, по этому моменту, то он ошибся, душа не является простым и вечным "я", во всяком случае в христианстве. Тот факт, что душа возникает (создаётся кем-то или ещё что, неважно) уже говорит о том, что душа - не атман, который вечный и не создаётся и не возникает. далее, душа так или иначе развивается и она динамична. На атман это совсем не похоже. Атман то и в опыте не присутствует. Торчинов  - человек и имеет право на ошибку. Тут где-то на форуме Игорь Берхин разбирал некоторые ошибки Торчинова.




> Я восемь раз объяснил в чем разница, а вы все повторяете "представленная вами в виде атмана". Попка не дурак?


Не я один про это заметил. Ничего Вы не объяснили.  Если объяснили, то повторите пожалуйста снова копипэйстом. Может, пропустил.




> А вам в ответ несколько человек цитировали сутры, Нагарджуну, Чандракирти, Буддагхошу, Согьяла Ринпоче, ЕС Далай-ламу. Однозначно, интеллектуальная победа за вами, вы ВСЕХ-ВСЕХ убедили!


ЕСДЛ только не трогайте пожалуйста, ладно.
А по поводу плеяды имён забавно было бы если бы вы привели доказательства того, что все эти Нагарджуны и Буддхагхоши изучали авраамический теизм да ещё и говорили бы по-английски да по-русски. Факультативно.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Не я один про это заметил. Ничего Вы не объяснили. Если объяснили, то повторите пожалуйста снова копипэйстом. Может, пропустил.


Отмотайте назад и посмотрите на сообщение, в котором я отвечаю Никифорову. Т.к. под сообщением стоит благодарность, я склонен думать, что объяснение мое для него было достаточно полным. Аналогичное же объяснение дает Торчинов в приведенной выше цитате.




> ЕСДЛ только не трогайте пожалуйста, ладно.


Я привел вполне прозрачную его цитату, с которой вы не согласны, из-за чего решили представить его наивной жертвой коварных европейских переводчиков. Так что вот вы и не трогайте со своими домыслами, тем более что карму вы уже создали, жестоко переврав слова ЕС.

Туптен Джинпа, чтобы вы знали, учился в Кембридже, имеет степень бакалавра в западной философии и доктора религиоведения, так что намного лучше вас разбирается и в тонкостях перевода тибетских и санскритских терминов, и в авраамических религиях.




> Что же до Торчинова, по этому моменту, то он ошибся, душа не является простым и вечным "я", во всяком случае в христианстве.



Эмахо! Мы в буддизме, на минуточку. 

Цитаты по поводу "пять скандх это душа" вы и у Торчинова не наскребете. А аргументом "и Торчинов тоже ошибся" нас не удивишь - все, кто с вами не согласны, тут ошиблись (Согьял Ринпоче, Далай-лама, его переводчики, теперь Торчинов).... А кто прав-то? По прежнему ждем цитату некого светила, которая разобьет в пух и прах все, кто переводит "атман" как "душа".

Но даже ваши размышления о христианстве лыком шиты - аргументации опять никакой. Где обращение к видным богословам, классикам теологии, отцам церкви?




> Если я что-то из знаний принял, то они мои и говорить надо со мной, а не с моими учителями.


Вопрос об учителях часто задается потому, что тратить время на душеспасительные беседы с человеком более целесообразно, если он ваджрный брат, чем если он непоймикто из непоймиоткуда (или из псевдобуддийских воззрений).




> А по поводу плеяды имён забавно было бы если бы вы привели доказательства того, что все эти Нагарджуны и Буддхагхоши изучали авраамический теизм да ещё и говорили бы по-английски да по-русски.


А понятие "душа" произошло из авраамических религий? До возникновения протоиудаизма его не было? У египтян и жителей Междуречья концепции "души" не было? В нордическом язычестве души не было? А у греков? Кто попадал в Аид, интересно?

Если не знаете, буддизм в Индии развивался под воздействием греческой цивилизации в том числе - это к слову, а не к теме дискуссии.

----------


## Fritz

Ну так я у Вас и спрашиваю определения. Что такое атман и что такое душа. Не тяните.
Хотя, если у вас прилагательное без того чему прилагается, т.е. душевный без души... Впрочем, поделитесь с человечеством о том, что есть атман и что есть душа.

Во всех вами названных религиях и течениях была душа. Не везде был атман.  :Cool: 

И хватит тут именами прикрываться. Имена это хорошо, но вот понимание имена не заменят. Если есть ошибки, то даже имя папы римского их не прикроет. даже не старайтесь.  :Cool:

----------


## Fritz

> Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме *является основой*, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".
> 
> Теорию о том, что существует некая основа, которая как сущность переходит их жизни в жизнь и несет с собой самскары личности, развивала школа Пуггалавада. Однако основой тибетского буддизма является школа Мадхьямака, основатель которой Нагарджуна в своих трудах *доказал иллюзорность* концепций "бессмертной" или "постоянной" *основы*, Бога-Творца и других якобы "постоянных" явлений, за которое мы могли бы начать цепляться, создавая тем самым причины для дальнейшего блуждания в сансаре.


Ну и что Вы тут наобъясняли Никифорову? Интересно, за что он Вас отблагодарил, за самоопровержение чтоли? Тогда ладно. Всётки умеете ошибки признавать.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Ну так я у Вас и спрашиваю определения. Что такое атман и что такое душа. Не тяните.


Ну вот вам опять Торчинов, которого вы так мило посоветовали мне читать:




> "Душа - личность как сущность, простая и вечная тождественная самой себе субстанция."


По поводу атмана я привел дивную цитату из учений Его Святейшества: самость, душа, атман - три слова-синонима, три отвергаемых концепции. Перевод Туптена Джинпы, доктора религиоведения, бакалавра западной философии, геше, переводчика с опытом в 23 года (постоянный переводчик ЕС с 1985 года).




> И хватит тут именами прикрываться.


Если есть знание исходного материала, то можно говорить аргументированно. Если что-то хорошо сказали Учителя, я не вижу смысла пытаться изобретать велосипед и перевирать их исходную идею.

А если в отсутствие знаний уповать на хромающую логику, то получается "во всех традициях учат, что пять скандх - это душа".




> Ну и что Вы тут наобъясняли Никифорову? Интересно, за что он Вас отблагодарил, за самоопровержение чтоли? Тогда ладно. Всётки умеете ошибки признавать.


Попка все-таки дурак. Сложив два утверждения
1) Алая-виджняна является основой
2) Нагарджуна доказал отсутствие постоянной основы

Получаем, что в буддизме алая-виджняна не является постоянной основой (в отличие от атмана), а представляет собой все тот же континуум - не сущность, а последовательность.

Из вас бы да гвозди делать. С вами никто не согласился, вы ничем не смогли подтвердить своих слов, и при этом не теряете веры в свою "толковость". Мученик за веру. Вы все-таки буддист?

----------


## Fritz

> Я же объяснил - алая-виджняна в буддизме *является основой, переходящей из воплощения в воплощения. В индуизме такой же основой является душа-атма* (или джива) - в этом смысле сходство есть. Но сами эти явления - РАЗНЫЕ, поэтому есть термин алая-виджняна, который нельзя подменять термином "душа".


Не увиливайте. Это еще что за трансцендентная казуистика? 


> 1) Алая-виджняна является основой
> 2) Нагарджуна доказал отсутствие постоянной основы






> "Душа - личность как сущность, простая и вечная тождественная самой себе субстанция."
> 
> По поводу атмана я привел дивную цитату из учений Его Святейшества: самость, душа, атман - три слова-синонима, три отвергаемых концепции. Перевод Туптена Джинпы, доктора религиоведения, бакалавра западной философии, геше, переводчика с опытом в 23 года (постоянный переводчик ЕС с 1985 года).


Ну так и где же в авраамизмах говорится, что душа - самость, субстанция, а тем более атман? Или объясните. Душу создаёт Бог, какая ж это самость? Бог может ещё и самость, а душа вовсе не самость, а тем более не атман. Душа изменяется в течении жизни. Так что стопудов аввраамическая душа не атман и быть атманом не может. Бакалавры должны это понимать. Другое дело, что слово удобное и другого особенно и нет. святой дух на атман похож, но он считается отдельной личностью, пудгалой, так что тоже не атман.

А что такое атман Вы так и не объяснили.

Бакалаврат по западной философии стоит примерно $5000 не больше. Хотя, за три можно наверняка договориться.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> святой дух на атман похож, но он считается отдельной личностью, пудгалой, так что тоже не атман.


"Seriously, my brains - all over the wall" (c)

Мне очень нравится, как вы, узнав по ходу дискуссии слова типа "пудгала" и "алая-виджняна", начинаете их не к месту применять, доходя до полного маразма. В индуизме атман присущ каждому человеку. Святой Дух в христианстве является атрибутом Бога, а не человека.

И я по-моему уже говорил, что ваши необоснованные утверждения о чем угодно рассматривать буду как пустой треп. Сможете привести цитату о том, что душа в христианстве не является самостью - получите пятерку. Нет - молчите.




> Ну так и где же в авраамизмах говорится, что душа - самость, субстанция,


1. А где в авраамизмах сказано, что душа - это возникающая при рождении и распадающаяся в момент смерти психика?
2. Катехезис Римской Католической Церкви: "Душа - внутренний аспект человека, самое ценное в нем, то, что делает его подобным образу Божьему; "душа" есть духовный принцип в человеке".
2. Почему вы пытаетесь все свести к авраамизмам, в которых сами плаваете? Вот у Платона, к примеру, душа - сущность, проходящая перевоплощение, а в буддизме - нет (см. уже процитированные "Вопрос Милинды").




> А что такое атман Вы так и не объяснили.


Мне кажется, очень даже объяснил.




> Бакалаврат по западной философии стоит примерно $5000 не больше. Хотя, за три можно наверняка договориться.


В Институте Натальи Нестеревой? Кроме того, буддийские геше и личные переводчики ЕСДЛ часто, наверное, покупают степень бакалавра.

----------


## Fritz

> 1. А где в авраамизмах сказано, что душа - это возникающая при рождении и распадающаяся в момент смерти психика?


В Библии. Только она не распадается, а продолжает своё существование в благом уделе. Причём, даже в рае она динамично развивается. Так что это не атман однозначно, т.к. атман не создаётся и не рождается и никакое движение с динамикой  ему не присуще.




> Катехезис Римской Католической Церкви: "Душа - внутренний аспект человека, самое ценное в нем, то, что делает его подобным образу Божьему; "душа" есть духовный принцип в человеке".


Это всё не про атман. Атман не может быть аспектом чего-либо, равно как и наоборот - в мире нет ни одного аспекта атмана. Он же ведь самость! Какие ещё аспекты у самости? Атман ничему не подобен и тем более не в человеке, человек для атмана - иллюзия и нереальность.




> 2. Почему вы пытаетесь все свести к авраамизмам, в которых сами плаваете? Вот у Платона, к примеру, душа - сущность, проходящая перевоплощение, а в буддизме - нет (см. уже процитированные "Вопрос Милинды").


Ну где же я плаваю в авраамизмах? Про Платона да, похоже на атман, если это всё. Надо у него уточнить всё за сущность, тогда можно делать выводы. И Платон не единственный и не представляет мэйнстрим. 




> Мне кажется, очень даже объяснил.


Я так ничего и не понял. 


Про бакалавра я пошутил, проиллюстрировав всю тщетность бравады корочками, именами и регалиями.




> Святой Дух в христианстве является атрибутом Бога, а не человека.


Вобще-то, святой Дух является в христианстве отдельной личностью, с 5-ю скандхами, пудгалой. Так же как и Бог. У Иисуса были все 5 скандх.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> В Библии. Только она не распадается, а продолжает своё существование в благом уделе. Причём. Даже в рае она динамично развивается.


Так с какого ж перепугу вы говорите, что душа - это пять скандх? В индуизме душа-атма тоже продолжает существование в благом уделе - например, попав в Голоку или другой рай.

Душа в Библии описывается как "дыхание" (откройте Бытие). Бог в человека вдохнул психику? Психика - это дыхание Божье? И все это вместе - пять скандх? И этому учат "во всех традициях"?

Против проведение некорректных параллелей  с христианством я вас предостерег в самом начале дискуссии. Заходите в дебри, их которых не сможете выйти.




> Он же ведь самость! Какие ещё аспекты у самости? Атман ничему не подобен и тем более не в человеке, человек для атмана - иллюзия и нереальность.


Это уже поток сознания и опять-таки пустой треп. 

Я привел недвусмысленную цитату из Далай-ламы, где даны три синонима - "self", "atman", "soul". Вы сказали, что перевод неверный. Я указал на то, что перевод сделал Геше Туптен Джинпа, который знает тему и языки на ять. Вам возразить нечего - вы впадаете в словоблудие.




> про бакалавра я пошутил, проиллюстрировав всю тщетность бравады корочками, именами и регалиями.


Вам, очевидно, бравировать нечем, отсюда неуместный сарказм в адрес учителя Дхармы. Опять же ваше слово против слова Туптена Джинпы ( + Торчинов как буддолог, а не буддист) -  Вася Пупкин, который даже не может назвать своих учителей, с российского БФ против людей огромных интеллектуальных достижений.



> Вобще-то, святой Дух является в христианстве отдельной личностью, с 5-ю скандхами, пудгалой.


У меня слезы на глаза навернулись от смеха. "Пудгала" - это ЭМПИРИЧЕСКАЯ личность, никакого отношения не имеющяя к мистическим построениям.

Какие у Святого Духа скандхи? Вы совсем перешли грань добра и зла. У Святого Духа есть 24 аспекта, перечисленные Буддагхошей? Уши, глаза, нос, тело, сердце, физическое питание? Мужские и женские качества? Легкость и пластичность? Мнения, убеждения, привычки?

У Иисуса были пять скандх, потому что Иисус был живым существом в физическом теле.

----------


## Fritz

> Так с какого ж перепугу вы говорите, что душа - это пять скандх? В индуизме душа-атма тоже продолжает существование в благом уделе - например, попав в Голоку или другой рай.


В индуизме атман попадает в рай в неизменённом виде, в авраамизмах душа (психика) в изменённом виде попадает в ад или в рай, в зависимости от характера изменений. Атман не изменяется и все раи, ады, и сам человек не являются для атмана реальностью. В православии так вообще почти как в буддизме - душа формирует последующее вместилище, т.е. по сути рай или ад - это состояние психики, то биш души.




> Душа в Библии описывается как "дыхание" (откройте Бытие). Бог в человека вдохнул психику? Психика - это дыхание Божье? И все это вместе - пять скандх? И этому учат "во всех традициях"?


Атман не является каким-то дыханием, он не начинается, он вечная самость. Как христиане трактуют возникновение души - это другой вопрос и другие дебри. Факт в том, что душа возникает, а атман не возникает.




> Я привел недвусмысленную цитату из Далай-ламы, где даны три синонима - "self", "atman", "soul".


Self может быть soul, но не обязательно атман. ЕСДЛ под self  и soul  понимает атман и все об этом знают. Авраамисты  говоря soul  не имеют в виду атман и ЕСДЛ об этом знать не обязан. Есть ведь ещё и относительный self, тоже не атман вовсе.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Self может быть soul, но не обязательно атман. ЕСДЛ под self и soul понимает атман и все об этом знают. Авраамисты говоря soul не имеют в виду атман и ЕСДЛ об этом знать не обязан.


ЕСДЛ просто и ясно выразил мысль о том, что буддисты не признают постоянного "я", души и атмана. Что вы еще пытаетесь изобрести? Софистикой прикрыть незнание?

Доказать кому-то что душа - это все-таки пять скандх "во всех традициях"? Это нужно делать не через сомнительные умопостроения, а просто подтвердить сам факт. Приведи вы хоть одну цитату, в которой учитель или хотя бы буддолог говорил, что душа - это пять скандх, дискуссия закончилась бы неделю назад. Не можете - и фонтанируете, и фонтанируете, и фонтанируете. А все потому, что с самого начала не были аккуратны с терминами и теперь, чтобы не признавать первоначальную ошибку, готовы сделать миллион новых и гораздо более страшных (излияниями про санскрит и коварных переводчиков меня лично убили).

Об эту стену я больше биться не буду, продолжайте тут в одиночестве  :Smilie:  Парамиту терпения я уже натренировал, за что вам большое спасибо, вдобавок было очень весело.

Привели бы имена своих учителей - я бы вашему просвещению посвятил заслугу, но пока имею сомнения в том, что вы буддист.

----------


## Fritz

> ЕСДЛ просто и ясно выразил мысль о том, что буддисты не признают постоянного "я", души и атмана.


Нуу, буддисты много чего ещё не признают. Мы-то сейчас о том, что душа - это не обязательно атман. Про "я" вообще разговор другой. "Я", кстати, также можно представлять в виде атмана, как Вы это проделали с алая виджняной, на подобный манер, а можно и в виде 5 скандх, по-буддийски.




> в которой учитель или хотя бы буддолог говорил


 :Cool:  Жаль, здесь нет смайлика :buddholog:  может, вот этот:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jambal Dorje

На тему вашего спора есть достаточно статья по Индивидуальному Я. К сожалению не могу дать ссылку поскольку в таком варианте ее нет в интернете. Кому интересно напишите мне и я вышлю на мэйл вариант с таблицами

Б.Д. Дандарон 

Буддийская теория индивидуального «Я » 
В своей работе «Теория души у буддистов», представленной Академии  наук СССР  6 ноября 1918 г. и напечатанной в «Азиатском сборнике», академик Ф. И. Щербатской излагает эту теорию, известную под термином «анатма»  и являющуюся одним из основных положений буддийской философской школы, вызывавшим горячие дискуссии как с представителями небуддийских философских школ, так и между самими буддийскими философами.
Ф. И. Щербатской использует в своей работе труд  известного буддийского философа Васубанду  - «Абидармакошу» , вернее, добавление к последней, восьмой  главе этого труда, которое и характерно дискуссией между представителями различных школ, в первую очередь школы Ватсипутрия с самим Васубандху . Своих выводов в данном случае Ф. И. Щербатской не делает, ограничиваясь, в основном, переводом этого «Добавления» , при этом получается, что буддисты отрицали полностью существование души «атмана» , но вместе с тем он считает необходимым представить , что это - «центральный пункт» всей массы буддийского учения, и приводит, считая его совершенно правильным, мнение госпожи К. Рис Дэвидс о том, «как внимательно и добросовестно эта антисубстанционалистская позиция выпестовывалась и поддерживалась».(«The Soul Theory of the Buddhists».«Изв. Акад. наук», т. 13. Пг., 1919, стр. 823-854, 937-958) .
Для нас, вводящих в научный оборот буддологии труды бурятских ученых-лам, представляет большой интерес их мнение в вопросах, в той или иной форме затрагивавшихся европейскими учеными, и поэтому, обнаружив в наших хранилищах две работы, относящиеся к данному «центральному пункту», мы посчитали необходимым представить их к опубликованию. Речь идет о трудах: «О несуществовании индивидуального Я »  Генина Тыхеева из Кижингинского дацана  и «Пособие  для проходящих начальный курс философии»  Гэлэга Чжамцо из Сартульского дацана . Дальнейшее будет изложением вышеназванных трудов.
Утверждение о несуществовании индивидуального «Я»  действительно занимает в буддийской философии одно из центральных мест. Признание существования индивидуального «Я»  буддисты связывают непосредственно с «неведением» (авидья) . Из этого неведения и возникает понятие существования  индивидуальности, которая, увлекаясь бытием, будучи всецело охвачена вихрем жизни, порождает  привязанность к существованию. Для того, чтобы твердо встать на путь спасения, буддист должен подавить привязанность к иллюзорному бытию, а это можно сделать лишь в том случае, если индивид подлинно познал несуществование  индивидуального «Я» . По учению буддизма, нет «Я»  личности или живого существа, которое было бы постоянно и бессмертно . Индивид  — это лишь комплекс  связи причин и следствий, это только пространственно-временная конфигурация пяти скандх.
Такое резкое отрицание существования индивидуального «Я» было, очевидно, выдвинуто  учителями позднейших школ буддизма. Ранний буддизм еще не имел по этому вопросу законченной формулировки . Это видно из диалога Будды со странствующим монахом Ваччхаготтой . «Тогда  странствующий монах Ваччхаготта обратился к Всевышнему , говоря: "Как обстоит дело, достопочтенный Готама, есть ли «Я»  Когда он сказал это, Возвышенный хранил молчание. "Значит, достопочтенный Готама, «Я» нет ?" И по-прежнему возвышенный  молчал. Тогда странствующий монах Ваччхаготта поднялся с места и ушел прочь. Но достопочтеннейший  Ананда сказал Возвышенному: "Почему же, о господин, Возвышенный не дал ответа на вопросы, заданные странствующим монахом Ваччхаготтой?" "Если бы я, Ананда, будучи спрошен странствующим монахом Ваччхаготтой: «Есть ли «Я», ответил «Я» есть  это, Ананда, подтвердило бы учение тех саманов и брахманов, которые верят в постоянство. Если бы я, Ананда, когда странствующий монах Ваччхаготта спросил меня: «Значит «Я» нет – ответил «Я» нет, Ананда , я подтвердил бы учение тех саманов и брахманов, которые верят в уничтожение» .
Однако было бы ошибкой думать, что, согласно буддизму, совсем нет «Я» . Учителя раннего буддизма, несомненно, предполагали существование «Я» , но природу этого «Я»  никто не изложил . Они только полагали, что «Я»  — это не то же самое, что скандхи и связь причин и следствий.
Более позднее толкование вышеупомянутого диалога, например толкование Нагасены, изложенное в беседе Нагасены с царем Милиндой , дает строгое логическое следствие философии становления . Здесь полностью отрицается существование индивидуального «Я» ; оно целиком сводится к комплексу безначальных дхарм . В этих суждениях буддисты сходятся с субъективными идеалистами. Например, Юм говорит: «Когда я ищу своё «Я» или называю своим «Я», то всегда наталкиваюсь на ту или иную единичную перцепцию тепла или холода, света или тени, любви или ненависти, страдания или удовлетворения. Я никогда не могу поймать свое «Я» отдельно от перцепции (Юм «Трактат о человеческой природе»)
В то же время буддисты утверждают другое: «Нет объекта существующего, как нет объекта несуществующего. Познавший цепь условного существования проходит мимо них обоих» («Лалитавистара» гл. XXV)  .
Позднейшие буддисты не отходили от логического принципа  Нагасены; они понимали индивида  прежде всего как комплекс скандх, в котором нельзя обнаружить никакого индивидуального и вневременного «Я» . Для доказательства этого положения они занимались подробным анализом личности человека, расчленяя ее на элементы (дхармы), и старались дать точную характеристику каждой группе элементов, распределяя их по категориям, т. е. классифицируя их на чувственное, процессы  и сознание. Этот метод  анализа личности представляет для нас большой интерес не только с точки зрения истории развития человеческой мысли, но и как особый метод доказательства трансцендентальных идей, ибо таким же образом идет доказательство понятия «шунья»  с утверждением, что несуществование «Я» дхарм и «шунья»  одно и то же  .
Наше рассмотрение буддийской концепции индивидуального «Я », как мы сказали выше, опирается на работы упомянутых двух бурятских ученых-лам. Индивидуальное «Я»  рассматривается с точки зрения существования, с перечислением элементов, составляющих индивид , и с точки зрения несуществования .
Если рассматривать индивид с точки зрения существования, то его образуют элементы бытия п о с т о я н н ы е   (неизменные) и   р е а л ь н ы е    (см. табл. 1). Под постоянством понимается «пространство»  - «акаша», «асанскрита» , состоящее из единого неделимого элемента, но перечисляются четыре его качественных вида: а) безвременное постоянство сюда входит пространство – «акаша»  ; б) в определенный период времени  ; в) вечное постоянство  ; г) постоянство на каждый раз (как у личности)  . Первые два вида по существу однозначны со вторыми двумя видами, различие лишь качественное . Для понимания понятия «временное постоянство»  приводится пример кувшина, занимающего определенное пространство до момента его разрушения . Не указывается два других элемента недвижности  — «пратисанкхъяниродха»  и «апратисанкхъяниродха» , которые указаны как недвижные  в «Абидармакоше»  . Элементы, не подверженные бытию (асанскрита), определяются еще как неразрушаемые и небытующие .
Бытующие элементы проявляются в виде формы  , в виде (со)знания   и в виде так называемых «чистых сил»   . Если мы будем рассматривать проявление этих элементов через призму пяти скандх , то получим следующую схему . Группа чувственного — рупа-скандха  (или группа формы) , группа ощущения, группа различения, группа сил  и группа сознания. Первая группа выражает внешний вид, физическую сторону индивида . Группы ощущения и различения  являют собой первые два из числа психических элементов . Элементы-силы  проявляются двояко: как непосредственно связанные с сознанием и как не связанные непосредственно с сознанием . Непосредственно связанные с сознанием определяются иначе как «психические элементы» . Элементы-силы , не связанные непосредственно с сознанием, делятся на непсихические процессы, образующие индивид , и на непсихические процессы, не образующие индивида, то есть неодушевленную природу  (см. табл. 2)  .
В первой схеме мы указывали , что одним из проявлений «бытования»  индивида является его форма . Эта форма имеет, в свою очередь, внешнее и внутреннее проявления  .
В н е ш н е е   п р о я в л е н и е  распадается на восемь баз (аятана )  . В теории элементов бытия мы имеем дело с анализом личности человека, ибо только в нем, а не в неодушевленных материальных объектах, содержатся все элементы, т. е. и чувственное, и (со)знание , и процессы. Вместе с тем совершенно очевидно, что живое существо анализируется целиком, то есть не только его «материальное» тело и психическая жизнь, но и все то объективное, что оно называет   внешним материальным миром. Восемь «аятана» , или основ  внешних объектов и явятся  проявлением всех качеств внешних объектов , при посредстве которых в данный определенный момент происходит восприятие (схватывание) сознанием всего объективного. Эти базы перечисляются в следующем порядке (см. табл. 3): база видимого, то есть формы, объема, цвета; база слышимого, то есть звука; база обоняемого, то есть запаха; база вкушаемого; база осязаемого; база сложной формы; база (простой) формы; база четырех великих элементов  .
Базируясь на вышеперечисленных проявлениях качеств внешних объектов, входящих в состав данного момента сознания, появляется следующий момент сознания, соответствующий воспринимаемому, то есть опять-таки сознание видимого для формы и цвета, сознание слышимого для восприятия звуков и т. д. Поэтому классификация элементов бытия по  б а з а м   есть отношение данного момента сознания к следующему моменту сознания. Виды сознания, возникающего на основе указанных восьми баз, будут рассмотрены в схеме внутреннего проявления чувственного  
База элементов чувственного (рупа-аятана) распадается на два основных вида: на пространственную форму и на цвета . Пространственная форма в свою очередь имеет восемь разновидностей: высокое, низкое, длинное, короткое, квадратное, круглое, многогранное и безграничное  (см. табл. 3).
Имеются следующие основные и составные цвета . Основные: белый, красный, синий и желтый ; составные: цвет облака, цвет дыма, цвет пыли, цвет тумана, цвет блеска, цвет мрака, цвет сумерек  и цвет солнечных лучей  (см. табл. 4).
В базе звука указывается восемь разновидностей его:  звуки, вызванные искусственно; звуки, возникшие естественно; звуки, произносимые живыми существами; звуки, не поддающиеся произношению; звуки, воспринимаемые живыми существами; звуки, не воспринимаемые живыми существами; звуки приятные и звуки неприятные  (см. табл. 5).
База обоняемого имеет четыре разновидности: природный запах, сложный запах, приятный запах  и неприятный запах   (см. табл. 6).
База вкуса подразделяется на шесть видов: сладкое, кислое, горькое, терпкое, острое и соленое  (см. табл. 7).
База осязаемого зависит от состояния живого существа, то есть оттого, находится ли живое существо в утробном состоянии или вышло из него. В первом случае  его состояние - состояние без эмоций, то есть оно имеет все элементы в некомбинированном виде и по существу соприкасается лишь с четырьмя великими элементами. Во втором случае, связанном с выходом живого существа на свет  и возникающими от этого изменениями организма, оно сталкивается с тяжестью, легкостью, мягкостью, жесткостью, холодом , жарой, голодом и жаждой  (см. табл. 8).
В н у т р е н н е е   п р о я в л е н и е    выражается проявлением пяти органов чувств (индрия ) : органа  зрения, органа слуха, органа обоняния , органа вкуса  и органа осязания  (см. табл. 9).
Однако, по утверждению Васубанду , «индрия»  не может быть названо  способностью или органом в смысле «видящего глаза», «слышащего уха» и т. д., как указано в нашей табл. 9 . Это лишь ощущение  или акт ощущения , то есть мгновенный акт  «видения», «слышания» и т. д. Эмпирическое восприятие индивида есть цепь таких мгновенных актов - ощущений, связанных с сознанием и с другими элементами.
Вторым, самым важным, проявлением якобы  реальности (бытия) индивида является факт (со)знания . Это (со)знание , по предлагаемой нами табл. 10а , имеет четыре разновидности: ошибочное, безошибочное, логическое и нелогичное  . Логическое (со)знание  подразделяется на явное и вытекающее . Явное  в свою очередь имеет четыре разновидности: выведенное на основе органов чувств, выведенное посредством размышления, выведенное на основе собственного опыта и выведенное на основе йогической практики .
Вытекающее  имеет три разновидности: появившееся на основе известного, появившееся на основе интеллектуального познания и появившееся на основе совершенствования   
По нашей второй  схеме (см. табл. 10б)  (со)знание  делится на два основных вида: шесть умственных процессов и семь умственных процессов  .
В первом случае они следующие: сознание, психические процессы, исследовательский разум, неисследовательский разум, размышляющий интеллект, простой интеллект . Во втором случае: исследование, рассеянность, результативность, прерывистость , ошибочность, сомнение и очевидность .
В третьей схеме (см. табл. 10в) показаны умственные процессы, не содержащие логики: безаналитический, неправильного анализа и сомнительный .
Таковы «составляющие» личность  человека, то есть не только его тело и умственно-психические процессы (иными словами «дух» ), но и все объективное, что он воспринимает, что он называет внешним материальным миром. Этот внешний материальный мир для представленного в таком виде индивида не будет объективным миром, существующим независимо от его сознания. Это мгновенный акт проявления элементов бытия объективно-чувственного (вишая), субъективно-чувственного (индрия) элемента сознания и психических элементов . При этом и «рупа»  (вишая-индрия), и сознание с его психическими элементами не представляют собой никакого реально существующего Я  . Цонкапа  утверждает, что «люди, животные и весь материальный мир есть ни что иное, как связка или совокупность различных частей скандх и перцепций, следующих друг за другом с огромной быстротой и находящихся в постоянном течении, в постоянном движении. Если взять конкретный предмет и разложить на составные части, последовательно анализируя и разлагая все дальше и дальше, то мы в конечном итоге придем к понятию «ничто» (шунья) , но не найдем конкретного «Я»  изучаемого предмета. Все, что мы воспринимаем от какого-либо предмета в процессе анализа, — это его качества и свойства, но ничего конкретного. Значит, как бытие он отсутствует»  .
Когда буддийские философы говорят о конечности «круга феноменального бытия» (сансары), то высказывают следующее положение: «Он (круг бытия) конечен во времени, ибо все живое должно перейти от сансары к нирване. Нет ни одного живого существа, которое не обладало бы мудростью   Т а т х а г а т ы . И только по причине суетных мыслей и привязанностей все существа не осознают этого» («Аватасакасутра» ), Значит, индивидуальные души являются   а с п е к т а м и   а б с о л ю т а    и в конечном итоге должны слиться с абсолютом , то есть сансара конечна . Мудрость Татхагаты, будучи аспектом абсолюта , не может быть обнаружена в комплексе скандх, ее природа трансцендентна, не поддается исследованию разумом и рациональной интуицией  и только постулируется как откровение Будды. Эта мудрость Татхагаты и есть буддийское индивидуальное «Я» , его существование о т н о с и т е л ь н о , равно «шунья»  и похоже на кантовскую «вещь в себе» .
Логически это означает небытие в смысле отсутствия определенных признаков у предмета. Если предмет имеет признак А, то есть включает в себя бытие признака А, то тем самым он (предмет) является небытием всего того, что не А. Если признаки скандх обозначаются через А, то в мире первичной реальности (мудрости  Татхагаты) мы не можем найти  ни одного признака скандх и тем самым утверждаем, что первичная реальность есть небытие всего того, что есть А .
Этот логический смысл несуществования индивидуального Я  раскрывает вместе с тем  необходимую диалектическую связь бытия и небытия в пределах мира конечных вещей, и им руководствовались не только буддийские философы, но и все идеалистические школы Запада.
Взгляды, подобные взглядам буддийских философов, появились в свое время у некоторых «отцов»  восточной христианской церкви (Григорий Нисский и др.) и вошли в христианское учение под названием «негативная теология» . Эти «отцы»  церкви считали, что божество в силу своей бесконечности не сравнимо со всем конечным, и в этом смысле, то есть со стороны конечного бытия, бытие бога представляется как небытие. Кроме того, первичная реальность, как бытие вне пространства и времени, не позволяет конкретно установить ее местонахождение, она не имеет определенной формы, индивид может воспринять лишь ее проявления, но не ее самое. В этом смысле она есть небытие. Но это, по учению тех и других, не означает отсутствия бытия, а, напротив, основа  всякого бытия  - это бесконечное вечное и единое начало . Таким образом, буддийская философия, как и всякая другая идеалистическая философская система , допускает двойственность мира. С точки зрения буддийских философов получается, что по ту сторону телесного мира, принимаемого нами за действительный, существует другой мир, действительный в самом деле, — мир Татхагаты и его мудрости.
Рассмотренное позволяет сказать, что если в раннем буддизме мы можем проследить кое-какие корни стихийного материализма, выразившиеся  в частичном признании существования некой условной личности в виде «гангсаг» — «пудгала»  (см. табл. 1), то позднейший буддизм создал из этой личности относительное понятие — «шуньята».

----------


## Akimi

Блин. Интересно, а такие большие тексты без типографики кто-то читает?

----------


## Fritz

> «Нет объекта существующего, как нет объекта несуществующего. Познавший цепь условного существования проходит мимо них обоих» («Лалитавистара» гл. XXV) .
> Позднейшие буддисты не отходили от логического принципа Нагасены; они понимали индивида прежде всего как комплекс скандх, в котором нельзя обнаружить никакого индивидуального и вневременного «Я» .


Ну вот и всё правильно - "индивидуального" "я" не существует, но неиндивидульное "я" существует ведь. Так и с душой.

----------


## Fritz

> И, наконец, аппеляция к высшему в нашей скромной тибетской традиции. Его Святейшество Далай-лама:
> 
> 
> 
> Уж если ЕС, который довольно хорошо говорит по-английски ставит "атман" (atman) и "душу" (soul) в синонимическом ряду...



Ну вот и всё правильно - человек сказал "я" и тут же прокомментировал, что душа в значении "атман" , а не просто "душа", по словарю. Душа ж ведь может пониматься и как 5 скандх. Если оговориться соответствующе.
Другое дело, что современная молодёжная буддология останется без революционной почвы, если не будет слепо гнобить мрачное вчера.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

У Дандарона так сказать классическое изложение. А у буддийских народов можно встретить часто высказывания, что душа ушла, вернуть душу. Причем человек живет, а душа ушла. Человек может жить , общатьсянормально, давать посвящения с ушедшей душой и умереть только через какое-то время. Причем душу можно вернуть, если это вовремя заметить и человек захочет ее вернуть. Если не ошибаюсь по тибетски это называется ЛУ (а может и СОГ). Независимо от того как это называется (я думаю аналогичные представления есть во всех религ и мист системах) сталкивался с людьми у которых ушла душа.
если это лама сведущий в подобных делах, то может  этот процесс затормозить, то есть вернуть душу обратно и человек продолжает жить (равно как и сам лама если у него ушла душа). А можно спокойно наблюдать и готовриться к след жизни, читая соответствующие тексты. На Колыми некоторые ламы убыстряли этот процесс, читая тексты для благопр рождения а потом камень на шею и прощай Колыма, привет Тушита. Начальникам так и не удалось прекратить эти самовольные побеги в рай Тушита и пр.
Как правило лишившись этой души или некоторой защитной оболочки человек становится беззащитным и часто такие люди гибнут в катстрофах или пр несчастн случаях.
Поэтому если кружочки черные (по тибетскому календарю) на этот год у человека, то надо позаботитьс о чтении соответсвтующих компенсирующих ритуалов хотя бы для себя и близких. У бурят-монголов, тибетцев это как дважды-два.
Удалось в частности это сделать для некоторых из своих детей когда у них ушла душа. Но лучше самому регулярно читать соответсвт тексты для профилактики. Жизнь и сейчас богата разного рода магами, да и сам можешь ошибок в практике наделать. Не зря наверное, учителя так любят давать три божества жизни. 

А какой Кармапа настоящий наверное не так важно. Главное опознать своего учителя. И обычные экстрасенсы умудряются создавать своих двойников, что уж тут говорить о тибетцах, кои тоже умели клонировать своих перерожденцев. Если хорошо его обучить, то в чем разница. Я где-то писал, что если Далай-лама родится негром и женщиной для проповеди в соответсвт среде, то не исключено, что тибетцы быстренько клонируют другого более приличного для их поклонения Далайламу, обучат и будет он так же путешествовать по свету. И все будут довольны.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну вот и всё правильно - человек сказал "я" и тут же прокомментировал, что душа в значении "атман" , а не просто "душа", по словарю. Душа ж ведь может пониматься и как 5 скандх. Если оговориться соответствующе.
> .


Что касается тибетцев говорящих на английском то они не очень аккуратно пользуются анл терминологией.Даже можно сказать вольно. Если они не дают тиб эквивалентов, то бывает трудно понять что именно подразумевают. Классический пример употребления слова wisdom и др то для праджна=шес раб, то для джнана=йе шес. Также вольно часто переводят пять скандх на английский а русские переводчики лепят кальки. Хотя вроде есть довольно классическое истолкование и перевод у Розенберга. Наш переводчик Абхидхармы Рудой не исключение, переводя рупа как материя, но это уже похоже его личное изобретение.  Если нет глоссария в книге то разобраться не всегда просто. Поэтому можно долго спорить о терминах, типа душа, если не уточнить что значит это слово на тиб или санскрите и как оно связано с др тиб терминами.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну вот и всё правильно - "индивидуального" "я" не существует, но неиндивидульное "я" существует ведь. Так и с душой.


у меня рождается подозрение что на чистый винчестер подходящего мозга можно поставить любое Я ушедшего существа.
Например, когда входя в самадхи или гипнотич состояние (наблюдал) человек начинает писать картины как любой выбранный художник или как музыкант начинает играть и сочинять подобно некому известному предшественнику. почему тоже самое не осуществить и в отношении известного буддиста. Чем-то подобным все время занимаются буддисты соединяясь с телом, речью и мыслью учителя. Это почище детей лейтенанта Шмидта.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Блин. Интересно, а такие большие тексты без типографики кто-то читает?


Скопируйте в WORD, сделайте шрифт 20 и читайте спокойно. Если не знать азбуку, то как можно спорить о словах.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Но это ещё не всё на форуме. Есть товарищи проповедующие другую крайность, крайность нигилизма и ещё Будде её зачем-то приписывают:
> 
> Вот они здесь друг друга-то и благодарят за сообщения.
> 
> Успокаивает только то, что взгляды любителей крайностей долго не продержатся.


Если вы не способны понять разницу между знанием и воззрением, то это ваши проблемы. Пустотность - одно из основных противоядий в Сутре. А пустотность - это ничего нет, только это знание, а не считание, что это так.

----------


## Fritz

Ну всё понятно, весь спектр крайностей в заблуждениях. Один говорит, что какая-то дхарма - основа, а другой что буддийская пустотность - это небытие. Не, молодёжь, не выйдет у вас с такой подготовкой великой буддийской революции. Начните своё образование с торчиновских чтений.

Вот интересно только, в пустотности (которая не буддийская, а небытие) что является зналкой знания, и почему там знание, раз ничего нет?

Действительно, Нирдош Йогино, так и хочется спросить "кто ваш учитель?"

----------

